# What music are you listening to at this moment?



## Miguel

I'm having 90's withdrawals as of late so i tend to listen to euro dance now and then. Yeah i know it sounds cheap and silly but i like it, it reminds me of simple things like fixing my bicycle in the front yard around mid 90's


----------



## Starbrow

Thanks. I needed to hear some upbeat music after a late night of work.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I love old psychedelic and Progressive rock. I've been listening to my favorite bands, Pink Floyd, Yes, and Rush. I also have been listening to Gary Numan some. He was in Pittsburgh recently so I got to see him for the second time. This isn't Pittsburgh but it's from the same tour:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Oh, boy. . .

I can see this thread going down some strange paths. Especially with me on board! 

You want lively? How 'bout some good old German Uber-Lebhaftigkeit?






Or a Chinese Ode to Youthful Vigor?






And yes, I watch that last one at least once a month!

In more reflective mood, I've recently rediscovered on youtube an artist whose LP I once possessed, Soula Birbili, one of the singers of the Greek "New Wave" of the 60's. Good for late-night listening, alone, or with a "friend":






Staying in Greece, of newer artists, I really like Dimitris Basis. I hesitated about posting this, as I had just been complimented on my restraint in not posting people throwing crockery. Oh, well:






Sorry, Ithy!  But maybe this will get you back to the forum -- if only to give me a scolding!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Oh, boy. . .
> 
> I can see this thread going down some strange paths. Especially with me on board!
> 
> You want lively? How 'bout some good old German Uber-Lebhaftigkeit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or a Chinese Ode to Youthful Vigor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I watch that last one at least once a month!
> 
> In more reflective mood, I've recently rediscovered on youtube an artist whose LP I once possessed, Soula Birbili, one of the singers of the Greek "New Wave" of the 60's. Good for late-night listening, alone, or with a "friend":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staying in Greece, of newer artists, I really like Dmitris Basis. I hesitated about posting this, as I had just been complimented on my restraint in not posting people throwing crockery. Oh, well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Ithy!  But maybe this will get you back to the forum -- if only to give me a scolding!



LOL if you want to see something fun out of China:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Ha! That's on my monthly rotation, too!

Germans do chicken songs:






In fact, we can combine Asians, Germans, and chickens into a great mix:


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Miguel said:


> I'm having 90's withdrawals as of late so i tend to listen to euro dance now and then. Yeah i know it sounds cheap and silly but i like it, it reminds me of simple things like fixing my bicycle in the front yard around mid 90's



"In the Season of Hope" by Mychael Danna from _The Man Who Invented Christmas _soundtrack. A movie detailing how Charles Dickens wrote _A Christmas Carol _and how it forever changed Christmas.


Apt, considering it is December 3rd!

Happy and Merry Christmas everyone!


CL


----------



## Miguel

Merry Christmas, thank you all


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Miguel said:


> Merry Christmas, thank you all


Welcome!





CL


----------



## Miguel

> _climbing slowly from his subterranean throne, and the rumour of his feet was like thunder underground_


----------



## Halasían

A cover of Metallica's 'One' by Camille and Kennerly Kitt.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

_"_The Politics & The Life" by Daniel Pemberton and Gareth Williams for _King Arthur: Legend of the Sword 





_
Already I am having _Halo _flashbacks. 



Listen to it, you'll see what I mean.



_"We Drop Feet First Into Hell in the knowledge...That We Will Rise."

_
CL


----------



## Eebounnie

I'm at work right now so I can't post the link but I'm listenning to *Alfadhirhaiti by Heilung.*


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I think you'll find I beat you to that one, Eebounnie -- check the Music for Middle Earth thread.


----------



## Miguel

Grab a book.


----------



## Eebounnie

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I think you'll find I beat you to that one, Eebounnie -- check the Music for Middle Earth thread.



Well, you do have good taste in music so I accept my defeat


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Ithilethiel




----------



## Miguel




----------



## Valenthir




----------



## Miguel




----------



## Valenthir




----------



## Miguel




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

The classics:


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I have to watch this at least once a month. Aside from the incredible editing, it picks me up, every time.


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Valenthir




----------



## Miguel




----------



## CirdanLinweilin

This Treasure:








The Romantic in me _soars_ to this song.


CL


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Halasían

Some live original Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Wow, that brings back memories.

OK, same time period, completely different music, but I've been listening to these guys for decades: The Bonzo Dog Band. Been meaning to post something, and their recent use in an episode of "Young Sheldon" pushed me to do it. What to choose, though? Well, this one has some film, so:






Here,BTW, is the piece used in the "Young Sheldon" episode:


----------



## Miguel

Could someone with a scary voice read Morgoth's Ring, record the audio and then apply this music in the background?, i'll pay you 
I want to hear an audiobook of this volume before i go to sleep at night


----------



## Valenthir




----------



## Miguel




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Then there's:


----------



## Miguel

Belegûr learns of the Atani.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Angelina!


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I'm seeing Hamilton tomorrow night (so excited!) and of course my YouTube suggestions are full of Hamilton covers and suggestions and this was one of my favorites


----------



## Miguel

> _And now again the might of Angband was moved; and as the long fingers of a groping hand the forerunners of his armies probed the ways into Beleriand. Through Anach they came, and Dimbar was taken, and all the north marches of Doriath. Down the ancient road they came that led through the long defile of Sirion, past the isle where Minas Tirith of Finrod had stood, and so through the land between Malduin and Sirion, and on through the eaves of Brethil to the Crossings of Teiglin. Thence the road went on into the Guarded Plain; but the Orcs did not go far upon it, as yet, for there dwelt now in the wild a terror that was hidden, and upon the red hill were watchful eyes of which they had not been warned. For Túrin put on again the Helm of Hador; and far and wide in Beleriand the whisper went, under wood and over stream and through the passes of the hills, saying that the Helm and Bow that had fallen in Dimbar had arisen again beyond hope. Then many who went leaderless, dispossessed but undaunted, took heart again, and came to seek the Two Captains. Dor-Cúarthol, the Land of Bow and Helm, was in that time named all the region between Teiglin and the west march of Doriath; and Túrin named himself anew, Gorthol, the Dread Helm, and his heart was high again. In Menegroth, and in the deep halls of Nargothrond, and even in the hidden realm of Gondolin, the fame of the deeds of the Two Captains was heard; and in Angband also they were known. Then Morgoth laughed, for now by the Dragon-helm was Húrin's son revealed to him again; and ere long Amon Rûdh was ringed with spies._


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I posted a couple from Norway's Angelina Jordan earlier. Today's her birthday, so here's a recent one, to celebrate a burgeoning talent:





Happy 13th, Angelina!

Here's the studio version, for comparison:






I wonder how many, if this were their first exposure, would guess her age? I'm thinking none.

I see a lot of comments about how much it sounds like a song from a Bond movie. That might be a good move -- I hear the next one's being filmed in Norway.

Weekend's here -- time to party with Dimitris Basis!






And Konstantina Christou:






I know I've posted some before, but I really have loved this music, since I was a teenager.

Besides, who can party like the Greeks? Now for some spanikopita and dolmades! And a little retsina, of course. 

Las Locas!


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Ithilethiel

I need to break up this female fest with a little soul and a bit of Duane...perfect


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Ithilethiel said:


> I need to break up this female fest


Oh, you gurls always want to spoil our fun!


----------



## Ithilethiel

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Oh, you gurls always want to spoil our fun!



We ladies have to have our fun too. Serve me up a big old helping of some ABB anytime with Duane ofc!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Okay, time for some *ahem* _Dwarven_ masculinity....


(Ai yi yi, that whole sentence is heresy!)










CL


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

One of the greatest songs in praise of mothers I've ever heard:










So many of the feelings I had, but somehow never said.

Rest in peace, Mom. And thank you.


----------



## Pengolodh

Some fantastic Tolkien-inspired music from Clamavi de Profundis:


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Pengolodh said:


> Some fantastic Tolkien-inspired music from Clamavi de Profundis:


Love this group!



CL


----------



## Miguel

Those solos sir... Is like finding a flower in a thorny forest.

1:52:





3:36:


----------



## Halasían




----------



## Miguel




----------



## Gilgaearel

I'm going for the Chinese Silmarillion..!


----------



## Valenthir




----------



## Halasían

Amy Lee's cover of Led Zeppelin's Going to California...


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Ithilethiel

Miguel said:


>



Wonderful!

One of my favorites from the genius of JSB:


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

On another tack. . .


----------



## Miguel

Mordor's Rolling Stones.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

CL


----------



## Miguel

Mormegil, you must face another day.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Listened to this masterpiece (the full album!) this morning <3


----------



## Ithilethiel

A little 80s Techno Synth...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

How 'bout some Funk?


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

CL


----------



## Inziladun




----------



## CirdanLinweilin

(If I have already submitted this let me know). I just love this tune. A Western melancholic tune about the last days of the Outlaw Era.

Rest Easy, Tonight Partners.



CL


----------



## Inziladun




----------



## Halasían

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Listened to this masterpiece (the full album!) this morning <3




I love that album! A friend of mine who was studying media arts in the mid-eighties made a music video of 'Welcome to the Machine' based on the rapidly expanding use of bank debit cards where everything was tracked via ATMs and Point of Sale use.

I'm listening to Led Zeppelin's 'Presence' album. More specificly Achillies Last Stand...


----------



## Inziladun




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Miguel

Erestor Arcamen said:


>



What the heck is this?. Ok my turn.


----------



## Ithilethiel

Inziladun said:


>



Love Starley and this song...thumbs up!!


----------



## Inziladun




----------



## Miguel




----------



## Ithilethiel

Oldie but goodie...


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

I do not know why, but I love this track.




CL


----------



## Ithilethiel

CirdanLinweilin said:


> I do not know why, but I love this track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL



So nice. Thx CL! This song is special to me bc it reminds me of my Mustang...<sigh>


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Ithilethiel said:


> So nice. Thx CL! This song is special to me bc it reminds me of my Mustang...<sigh>


Welcome!


And you have a Mustang??? Lucky! I want a horse!


CL


----------



## Morwen Greenleaf

The movie music from How to train your Dragon 3 by John Powell. It's so beautiful


----------



## Inziladun




----------



## Ithilethiel

Since you asked...


----------



## Inziladun




----------



## Fëanor_7




----------



## Ithilethiel




----------



## Inziladun




----------



## Ithilethiel

For personal reasons I'm very into romantic songs at the moment...an oldie but perfect


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

My brother-in-law introduced me to Billie Eilish. Her music videos are interesting, to say the least, but I kind of like her music.


----------



## Ithilethiel

Erestor Arcamen said:


> My brother-in-law introduced me to Billie Eilish. Her music videos are interesting, to say the least, but I kind of like her music.



I love her voice...her vids are...ummm... a bit strange but if you just listen to her sing she really mixes it up keeping it all very smooth and cohesive...Great choice EA


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Ithilethiel said:


> I love her voice...her vids are...ummm... a bit strange but if you just listen to her sing she really mixes it up keeping it all very smooth and cohesive...Great choice EA



Yup I agree, her videos are a bit much and in interviews she's very strange but she's very talented and I enjoy the music.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Halasían said:


> A cover of Metallica's 'One' by Camille and Kennerly Kitt.


I actually have two characters based on this pair in my High Fantasy. Nice to see another fan of them!


CL









CL


----------



## Halasían

CirdanLinweilin said:


> I actually have two characters based on this pair in my High Fantasy. Nice to see another fan of them!



I do too! I have Vilna and Vidnavi, twin shieldmaidens of Rhovanion who are part of Eldacar's Royal Guard. They are part of an epic RP I'm involved in based on the Kin Strife of Gondor.


----------



## Inziladun




----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Cool! That's really awesome, man.


CL


----------



## Ithilethiel

This song, Roberta Flack's voice take my breath away...


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

This Gem, Haven't listened to it in _YEAR_S.



CL


----------



## Halasían

Storm by Shireen


----------



## PaigeSinclaire88

CirdanLinweilin said:


> I do not know why, but I love this track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL




FOB infinity on high <3 <3 <3


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Now, it's this beauty by Celestial Aeon Project:


----------



## Miguel




----------



## user16578

Being a rightblooded Mahlerian, a piece from my favourite 2nd symphony...


----------



## Inziladun




----------



## user16578

Have a laugh  ...






and marvel ...


----------



## Starbrow

Noooo! not the Mr. Spock song.


----------



## user16578

Starbrow said:


> Noooo! not the Mr. Spock song.


lol


----------



## The ringbearer

Ramble on


----------



## Miguel




----------



## user16578




----------



## Halasían




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

One of my other favorite bands today, Rush!


----------



## Miguel

I'm pretty sure Sauron could also turn into a woman before the fall of Númenor.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Miguel said:


> I'm pretty sure Sauron could also turn into a woman before the fall of Númenor.



I picture female Sauron/Melkor like this:


----------



## Miguel

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I picture female Sauron/Melkor like this:



Youtumno!


----------



## user16578

so beautifull...


----------



## Miguel

Peoples of the Earth, always remember that Melkorian notes are either foul or ambitious sounding.

They're around minute 25:00:


----------



## Halasían

Erestor Arcamen said:


> One of my other favorite bands today, Rush!



Yeah man! I saw Rush in Seattle three times in 1976! They toured early that year for All The World's a Stage, then later in October for 2112 where they played two shows in two nights. I think part of my tinnitus of today is due to those concerts They wewre amazing!

I'm listening to a beautiful soul-filled recording of Canned Heat doing one of their signature songs...


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Halasían said:


> Yeah man! I saw Rush in Seattle three times in 1976! They toured early that year for All The World's a Stage, then later in October for 2112 where they played two shows in two nights. I think part of my tinnitus of today is due to those concerts They wewre amazing!
> 
> I'm listening to a beautiful soul-filled recording of Canned Heat doing one of their signature songs...


Rush is ironically my co-worker's favorite band.


Small World, mate!



CL


----------



## Halasían

Some more music of my youth....






Rest in Peace Keith Emerson and Greg Lake.


----------



## Miguel

Halasían said:


> Some more music of my youth....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest in Peace Keith Emerson and Greg Lake.



Cold weather is nice for playing drums.


----------



## Rilien

For some reason this music makes me think of the Silmarillion.

https://richardgalbraith.bandcamp.com/album/this-is-the-world


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Halasían said:


> Yeah man! I saw Rush in Seattle three times in 1976! They toured early that year for All The World's a Stage, then later in October for 2112 where they played two shows in two nights. I think part of my tinnitus of today is due to those concerts They wewre amazing!
> 
> I'm listening to a beautiful soul-filled recording of Canned Heat doing one of their signature songs...



I'm jealous! They came to Pittsburgh a few years before they retired but I was on vacation at the time so couldn't see them. The closest I've gotten is to see a local tribute band called Sawyer.


----------



## Miguel

_"You know the day destroys the night?"............"Night divides the day" ._


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Oh my -- go away for a few months, and look what happens. I see I've got lots to catch up on! No time now, but just to keep my hand in, Sixties Bond girls in Korea:






And here they are in Middle Ea-I mean, New Zealand:


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

This beauty, which I unofficially use as the Main Theme for my own High Fantasy Character: 













CL


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I've been listening to this playlist on YouTube Music. It's mainly hits but good for at work.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

MAMAMOO goes latin:


----------



## Miguel

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> MAMAMOO goes latin:



I like that guitar at the beginning but i prefer this guitar:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

The only part you liked was the _guitar?!_ 
OK. 

Meanwhile, back in the sixties, time to do the Jerk. Or the Hitch hike. The Twist? The Swim? Well, whatever:


----------



## Miguel

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> The only part you liked was the _guitar?!_
> OK.
> 
> Meanwhile, back in the sixties, time to do the Jerk. Or the Hitch hike. The Twist? The Swim? Well, whatever:



I mean, the rest of the music is like drinking too much kool-aid lol. 

Anyway, i think this song is about Goldberry if i'm not mistaken:





Here with some rhythm added:


----------



## Halasían

Getting my medieval Euro folk on...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Aha -- another group to explore. Thanks! They should have something appropriate for the Music of Middle Earth thread.


----------



## Lych92

Nothing as of now. Last song I listened to was Hey Now by London Grammar.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Uh-oh -- I think I've just gone full Moomoo:











Sorry -- I couldn't help myself! 😟


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Huh. I always remembered that as originating from this:

But I now see I had both words and dates mixed up. Granted, my memories of that period are a bit foggy!

CCR: best drivin' music ever.

EDIT: Though a decade later, this made a good addition:






Crumb did that cartoon because he was sick of being labeled as the "Keep on Truckin' Guy". And the proliferation of junk being produced with the original cartoon plastered everywhere. And, no doubt, failure of anyone to pay him royalties -- as witnessed by his copyright on every panel of the page I posted.

BTW, speaking of bands and concerts, I saw Blondie during the Parallel Lines tour -- great show, though one of the band members barely missed being hit in the face by a comb thrown by a possessed teenage girl.

Tickets were five bucks. Them was the days.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Sorry, non-Radishes, but here I go again:




Trademark Mamamoo: alternating lush, 50's -60's style music with power pop and hiphop, complex imagery, and of course, Moonbyul declared by fans "handsomer" than any of the guys in the video.


----------



## Miguel

Thuringwethil!


----------



## naretari

A pretty well done Silmarillion soundtrack


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


>


 Mmmhm I love Twin Peaks!


----------



## Miguel

I wouldn't mind if this guy was involved with the music score for the show.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

_



_


----------



## user16578

Bit of dreaming this morning...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I found out about this band. They tour in costume and I'd love to see them live someday


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Me too! Fun in the comments section.

OK -- it's Radish happy time:






(Personal note: 1:40: please, Hwasa, don't do this to me -- my heart can't take it!)


----------



## Miguel

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I found out about this band. They tour in costume and I'd love to see them live someday



1:26? 😭


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

A clip of one of my favorite bluesmen, playing outdoors:






Reaching much further back;






And:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Meanwhile, in France. . .











Champagne, anyone?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

When I was 12, I used to drive my mother crazy with this:




Wish I still had the LP.


----------



## Halasían

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> A clip of one of my favorite bluesmen, playing outdoors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reaching much further back;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And:




Damn! Yeah man! Blues! Thanks for sharing!

Going back to the twenties....


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I guess we should add some Bessie. Here's an unusual one; sound isn't great, but she's singing on film:






I admit this version by "Stringy" always creeps me out a little:






And with that, boys and girls, it's time for some wartime Swing:




I want Benny's suit!

But I'd settle for a Zoot Suit:





Oh, Dorothy! 😍 Sigh.


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Edit: Her voice in this one reminds me of Tori Amos-- same combination of vulnerability and strength. My opinion, of course. I'd be interested in others. 

I will say I'm finding it difficult to get that voice out of my head, so . . .be warned.


----------



## Miguel

Uinen?.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I think I can hear some distant harrumphing from Manwe. . .


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Mashup Time:


----------



## Inziladun




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Somehow, I keep circling back to Angelina, and that incredible voice:


----------



## Miguel

Flying around Arda on an Eagle while listening to this on your phone would be nice with some sort of seat belts.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Metal pipes -- are there any other kinds?


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

This ditty!


It's nice because I was at a wedding recently: 







CL


----------



## Inziladun




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Retro Time:




Check out the dude in the vest, doin' some Kung-fu Fighting!

When this came out, I was driving for a courier service. Whenever it came on the radio, I found myself going 20 MPH over the speed limit.


----------



## Olorgando

I have basically never listened to radio for music. And never got into MTV and Co. So vinyl records and CDs, and the latest were probably music DVDs, I'm guessing Eric Clapton's last Crossroads Guitar Festival, held in Madison Square Garden in 2013 (I have all five concerts that were ever held on DVD). But I've stopped listening much even to that stuff (perhaps partially due to tinnitus). Best I can do is tell you what I could be listening to if I felt like it (and yes, I still have a more than decent record player, bought early 1996, but with very low "mileage" on it, as I bought my first CD player in 1988 - and _*that's*_ still working!). I've left out all German-language stuff and other things, a bit arbitrarily.

Allman Brothers Band, Duane Allman, Louis Armstrong, Bachman-Turner Overdrive, The Beatles, Jeff Beck, George Benson, Black Sabbath, Mike Bloomfield, Dave Brubeck, Roy Buchanan, Buffalo Springfield, Eric Burdon, J.J. Cale, Roger Chapman, Eric Clapton, Clark-Hutchinson, Joe Cocker, Ry Cooder, Chick Corea, Larry Coryell, Cream, Creedence Clearwater Revival, Crosby, Stills, Nash (& Young), Miles Davis, Paco de Lucia, Deep Purple, Delaney & Bonnie & Friends, Al Di Meola, Bo Diddley, Dire Straits, The Doobie Brothers, The Doors, Bob Dylan, Duke Ellington, Fleetwood Mac, Foghat, Rory Gallagher, David Garret, Stan Getz, Dizzy Gillespie, Benny Goodman, Herbie Hancock, George Harrison, Coleman Hawkins, Jimi Hendrix, John Lee Hooker, Howlin' Wolf, Humble Pie, Iron Butterfly, The J. Geils Band, Mahalia Jackson, Michael Jackson, Elmore James, Jefferson Airplane, Jethro Tull, Billy Joel, Elton John, Robert Johnson, Janis Joplin, B.B. King, Carole King, The Kinks, Leo Kottke, Lenny Kravitz, Leadbelly, Led Zeppelin, Alvin Lee, John Lennon, Gordon Lightfoot, Little Feat, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Mahavishnu Orchestra, Mahogany Rush, Herbie Mann, Curtis Mayfield, Paul McCartney, John McLaughlin, Wes Montgomery, The Moody Blues, The Mothers of Invention, Mountain, Muddy Waters, Gerry Mulligan, Ted Nugent, Jimmy Page, Christopher Parkening, Charlie Parker, Joe Pass, Alan Parsons, Oscar Peterson, Pink Floyd, Popa Chubby, Procol Harum, Elvis Presley, Bonnie Raitt, Ram Jam, Django Reinhardt, Return to Forever, The Rolling Stones, Carlos Santana, Andrés Segovia, Simon and Garfunkel, Steppenwolf, Cat Stevens, Stephen Stills, Taste, Ten Years After, Three Dog Night, Traffic, Robin Trower, Joe Turner, Tina Turner, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Ben Webster, West, Bruce & Laing, The Who, Edgar Winter, Johnny Winter, Steve Winwood, Bill Withers, Stevie Wonder, Lester Young, Neil Young, Frank Zappa, ZZ Top.

Plus several of the artists who participated in the five Crossroads Guitar Festivals organized by Eric Clapton.


----------



## Elthir

I'm a Heilung fan too.

Right now I'm also listening to a new album by that band with James Herbert Keenan (Maynard).

It's been roughly thirteen years of waiting. It was worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

If you want heavy, try that Tribe Called Red clip I posted. Meanwhile, as we're in time machine mode, The Beatles!






Chubby Checker!






And the classic:


----------



## Elthir

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> If you want heavy, try that Tribe Called Red clip I posted.



Excellent SeS! Actually I put that song in my favorites a while ago, although I listened here again. In my list it's kinda sorta near two songs by Hedningarna: Tuuli and Räven, Wolf Totem by The HU, and a Fleetwood Mac cover of Dreams by Dana Williams and Leighton Meester.

I like saying the name _Leighton Meester. _

🐾


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Galin said:


> Excellent SeS!


I could use a "like" too, you know! *Sniff* 😢


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> If you want heavy, try that Tribe Called Red clip I posted. Meanwhile, as we're in time machine mode, ...
> 
> Chubby Checker!


He actually performed at my high school graduation prom in 1973! (Though I don't remember how long exactly). 
Boy, that was a looooong evening and night. I think the prom broke up at 4 AM or so, and we went to some peoples' place for breakfast, and then to the beach (Jones Beach?) - all-nighter.
That rented tux was just totally dripping with sweat at the end. 😵


----------



## Elthir

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I could use a "like" too, you know! *Sniff* 😢



Forgive me. In my madness I have decided to never use the like button. I think I explained it in some long-lost post. 

If folks stop like-buttoning me (not that I deserved any before) I will understand. But in any case I like very many posts that I do not like.

If you take my meaning


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

In that case, I withdraw my request, in deference to your eccentricities.


----------



## Elthir

Thanks. I like your response 

This one works . . . even better loud.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Interesting.
Although I like this version too:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

About time for another mashup!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Currently listening to this


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

How 'bout some old school high energy?










Guy and gal friends used to pogo all night to this stuff!

I doubt any of us could do it anymore.


----------



## Olorgando

Miguel said:


> I like that guitar at the beginning but i prefer this guitar:


Awesome stuff! Reminds me a bit of the late Paco de Lucía (I have some LPs of his).
And of course he was part of the perhaps most awesome guitar trio in history:
"Friday Night in San Francisco", Al Di Meola, John McLaughlin, Paco de Lucía. Probably my favorite guitar album across all genres.
And get this:
I … SAW … THEM … LIVE … IN … (WEST) BERLIN … IN … 1983!!!!! That venue went into orbit!


----------



## Elthir

A true bard. Awesome.


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I picture female Sauron/Melkor like this:


Errrrr ... ummmmm … OK … yes … I think … (weird stuff)
Sauron, maybe. But wouldn't you think Melkor to be severely arachnophobic after that little tiff with Ungoliant? 😱


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Angelina!


_*returns lower jaw from ankles back to as-built anatomical position* _

When I saw the song title “I Put A Spell On You” I thought “that’s almost brazen, there are some real screamer versions out there!” – including the one I have by Creedence Clearwater Revival, sporting one of Rock’s great male voices, John Fogerty.

What’s this awesome kid gong to do when she grows up – shred plate-glass windows?!?


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Oh, boy. . .
> I can see this thread going down some strange paths. Especially with me on board!
> You want lively? How 'bout some good old German Uber-Lebhaftigkeit?


_**SHRIEK!!!**_

OK, granted, there are probably Festivals in Germany where that kind of stuff still gets played, especially if it's being taped for a TV show gunning for the lowest common denominator (usually full playback).
But in our city's beer and rides festival originating in 1755 (and thus 55 years older than that weak copycat "Oktoberfest" in Munich), that kind of stuff was limited to small niches in the more than 40 years I've known it. Probably because it's a university city, most of the music was more along the rock / pop lines.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Olorgando said:


> _*returns lower jaw from ankles back to as-built anatomical position* _
> 
> When I saw the song title “I Put A Spell On You” I thought “that’s almost brazen, there are some real screamer versions out there!” – including the one I have by Creedence Clearwater Revival, sporting one of Rock’s great male voices, John Fogerty.
> 
> What’s this awesome kid gong to do when she grows up – shred plate-glass windows?!?


Those two were recorded when Angelina was 9 and 10, respectively. Screamin' Jay is an idol of hers -- that's his picture she's holding at the beginning of the video.

You'll find a more recent piece from age 12 on page 3: her single, "Shield", and another one from a few months earlier on page 9. As you can hear, her voice has deepened and matured -- if you can call a 12-year-old "mature". In her case, I think you can.

Some background, if you want: she entered "Norway's Got Talent" age 7, won at age 8. You can see her audition here:






Lots more on youtube. Careful -- you might get addicted. I have to say she gives me chills.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

This:









"_Death smiles at us all, all we can do is smile back."_
CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Catchy Girl-Pop anthem by late lamented SPICA:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Not quite up there with S.W.A.T., but still plenty of 70's funkiness:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Not quite up there with S.W.A.T., but still plenty of 70's funkiness:



I saw this was on TV yesterday but I didn't watch it, any good?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Right, Comet TV is running consecutive episodes Thursdays.

Hmm. What to say? It was a mid-70's show, with all that entails. Pre-Star Wars, so owes much of its look to 2001, its stories to Star Trek. But most of all to the Gerry Anderson puppet shows: Captain Scarlet, Thunderbirds, and others, so the acting can be a bit wooden. Barbara Bain is especially inert; I don't know what happened to her between Mission Impossible's Ginger and this.

The consensus seems to be that Season 1 was pretty interesting, but Season 2 ran off the rails. I'd say check a couple of episodes, and see how you like it. Some people have very fond memories; I don't know how much of that is nostalgia.

It was certainly better than Buck Rogers!


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> … Some background, if you want: she entered "Norway's Got Talent" age 7, won at age 8. You can see her audition here:


Seven.  There are people at 17, 27, 37 … 77 … whatever who should make a fast exit from the music industry so as to escape comparisons.
I mean, there are music industry artist zillionaires who can't hold a candle to her.
And all that with her being in the second teething period, I found that so sweet.


----------



## Olorgando

I actually plopped in a music DVD into my notebook (laptop), specifically Eric Clapton's "Crossroads Guitar Festival" of 2013, and listened (more than once) to the twos performances by Jeff Beck for this DVD. Disc 2 songs 15 and 16. In song 15 "Going Down" Beth Hart lets it rip on the vocals (this ain't Shakespeare, but it's lava!!).
Song 16 is an instrumental titled "Mná Na Héireann", without Hart's vocal pyroclastics. But both titles have the female violinist (whose name I have not been able to find) who did some awesome playing, especially on song 16, and a "kid", or "girl", on a Fender Jazz bass. Name is Tal Wilkenfeld,, by now 32, then 26 (but hardly looking 17 as she is very much on the petite side). She let fly some bass riffs that, I'm certain, made the old (now 75, then 69) geezer let fly with some stuff like he hadn't had for decades. What being surround by three young (and severely talented, and definitely very far from ugly) females can do for an old codger. *sigh* *envy* etc. 🥴

And just BTW, between the three Yardbirds guitarists, Clapton, Beck and Page (in chronological order, I own an album with just that title) Jeff is certainly the one with the broadest spectrum musically; and I say this as an absolute Clapton fan.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

A link would be nice.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> A link would be nice.


To my notebook's DVD player? I told you elsewhere that I'm a ten-thumber in things Internet! And I shut down my notebook (laptop) every night before I go to bed, never mind that I've removed the "Crossroads" DVD from the player. I did mention both of the Jeff Beck titles in my above post. So going to YouTube seems to be your only viable possibility.


----------



## Miguel

CirdanLinweilin said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_Death smiles at us all, all we can do is smile back."_
> CL



There is an alternative, it involves rings and necromancy:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Olorgando said:


> To my notebook's DVD player? I told you elsewhere that I'm a ten-thumber in things Internet! And I shut down my notebook (laptop) every night before I go to bed, never mind that I've removed the "Crossroads" DVD from the player. I did mention both of the Jeff Beck titles in my above post. So going to YouTube sees to be your only viable possibility.


OK, fair enough -- I'll take a look around.

As for your musing on ages, it makes me wonder -- what was I doing at age 12?

Hmm. . .let me think. . .oh, yeah -- _ not_ this:


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> … As for your musing on ages, it makes me wonder -- what was I doing at age 12? ...


Oh dear, memory of things over 50 years ago has gotten fuzzy.
Perhaps, just perhaps, it was the year I saw my first baseball games live.
With some classmates from school (and definitely parents tagging along, though not mine).
It was during the week, and what was then called a "twi-night double-header".
Yep, either game two ended past midnight, or at least it was past midnight before I got home.
My parents were bouncing off the walls and ceilings of our apartment by that time (they *never* got the hang of baseball, ever).
To edge nearer to topic again, this was in the old Shea Stadium (where in high school times I went alone, old enough by then, to see a Saturday daytime double-header).
The Beatles held one of their last-ever live concerts there on 23 August, 1966 (when my parents and I had just entered the US for their eight-year plus and my nine-year stay).
The last-ever official live concert was at San Francisco's Candlestick Park on 29 August 1966.
Problem at both was that the band would have needed megawatt amplifiers to be able to overcome the concrete-shredding, senseless teenybopper shrieking.
Put an end to their touring - very much to the benefit of their musical development.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Olorgando said:


> megawatt amplifiers


Those didn't come in till later.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Today I'm listening to Permanent Waves by Rush for a Monday morning wake-me-up


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

And for this evening's self-pity party:






*Sniff* 😢


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I don't watch America's Got Talent but Kodi Lee is amazing


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Hans Zimmer does it again:








CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

No love for Volgalied, Philistines?  

OK, then. Speaking of AGT, here's another Got Talent little one I've been following since her first appearance. She and her voice have both been maturing:


----------



## Olorgando

Just listened to a CD of George Benson's 1978 live LP "Weekend in L.A.".
While we were at out city's smallish shopping mall, I browsed through some music CD / DVD stuff and found two five-album CD boxes, one called "Original Album Series", the other "Original Album Classics".
Besides "Weekend in L.A.", the OAS also includes "Breezin'" (1976), "Give Me the Night" (1980), "Tenderly" (1989) and "Big Boss Band" (1990).
OAC has "It's Uptown" (1966), "The George Benson Cookbook" (1967), "Beyond the Blue Horizon" (1971), "Body Talk" (1973) and "Bad Benson" (1974).
Besides five overlaps between my existing George Benson stuff (all LP) I have nine further LPs by Benson.
I think all of the music CD stuff I've bought for ages has been album collections.
A six-CD The Doors box (all the Jim Morrison studio LPs), a five CD Doobie Brothers box (all their really good early albums), a five-CD Jethro Tull box (including, most importantly, one of my favorite LPs of all time, "Aqualung"!), and a three-CD, non-album-based 50 tracks collection of Creedence Clearwater Revival.
I could spend an entire day in nirvana just listening to this stuff! 😍


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

1) I can't believe how many elevator music videos there are.

2) I can't believe how many people post comments on elevator music videos.

3) This is my favorite elevator song:


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> And for this evening's self-pity party:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sniff* 😢


No question, as pretty much all operatic singers, an amazing voice.
As a quick aside, Sir Christopher Lee was a trained operatic bass!
But what I find difficult for me about opera that I hardly understand the texts even when the singing is in German or English! 😵

A bit closer to this video in question, for some reason, at least some Germans even shortly after WW II (and continuing to today) were still fond of some things (tsarist) Russian.
Besides the Benny Goodman, Duke Ellington and Herbie Mann LPs of my dad's that I mentioned elsewhere, there was also an LP with Russian songs by The Don Cossack Choir Serge Jaroff (formed by Cossacks having gone into exile after being defeated by the Red Army in the civil war following WW I, by Serge Jaroff in 1921, and conducted by him for almost 60 (!) years).
I still have that old LP of my dad's somewhere, but I also bought a double LP collection of their songs here in Germany somewhere in the 1980s (the LP has no dating given at all).
On the old LP of my dad's there is the "Song of the Volga Boatmen", which I found in the German-language Wikipedia first, but then in the English-language one, too.
Both have and audio of a 1902 record by Feodor Chaliapin (Fjodor Schaljapin in the German Wiki) which even now sends chills down my back.
But the version boomed out by that choir is on quite another level again - *major* goosebumps territory! 🤩


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

You mean these guys?


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> You mean these guys?


Bullseye! 😃


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

There are over 100 pieces on youtube by them.
I have a few of the lps issued and reissued and over for decades by the Red Army Choir, but none by the Don Cossacks (that I know of).

My favorite recording of this kind of stuff is actually one done by a very small ensemble, twenty years ago:





__





Diman Pantchev, Fanagoria Choir, Balalaica Classica - Russian Soul: Diman Pantchev Sings Famous Folksongs from Russia - Amazon.com Music


Diman Pantchev, Fanagoria Choir, Balalaica Classica - Russian Soul: Diman Pantchev Sings Famous Folksongs from Russia - Amazon.com Music



www.amazon.com





25 bucks is outrageous -- it was issued by a super-budget label for $5 in the US. I see several used copies listed there for under $2. Unfortunately, last I looked, nothing on youtube. Unlike most performances of Russian folksongs with huge, in-your-face choirs, this is more intimate, as if you're sitting in a little cafe at midnight, with a couple of empty vodka bottles rolling on the table. I recommend it, if you can find a copy.

Edit: Now this is frustrating -- someone posted the entire CD on youtube, but the only cut not blocked in the US is the one instrumental. Still, you can get an idea of the intimate nature of the recording:






It's possibly not blocked in your country -- try a youtube search for Diman Pantchev, if you're interested.

Second edit: You can try this, though it seems a bit random (I'm not familiar with the ins and outs of Slacker):









Stenka Rasin by Diman Pantchev - LiveOne - Premium Live Music


Listen to Stenka Rasin by Diman Pantchev and more songs by Diman Pantchev on LiveOne.




www.slacker.com





Anyway, Russians are just as prone to nostalgia fests as anyone; here's a sample from the big-chorus genre. Get out the hankies (and the insulin):


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I have a few of the lps issued and reissued and over for decades by the Red Army Choir, but none by the Don Cossacks (that I know of).


I vaguely recall a remark in my Wikipedia browsings (G/E) that practically all *Cossack* choirs are exile affairs.
Apparently many Cossacks were very much tsarists and had no truck with the Bolsheviks


Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Anyway, Russians are just as prone to nostalgia fests as anyone; here's a sample from the big-chorus genre. Get out the hankies (and the insulin):


Oh help! 😄
In my last 9 active years with the company, I was involved with gas turbine projects in Russia, with our Russian subsidiary and joint ventures with Russian companies.
(The Crimean mess kind of put a damper on that.)
But anyway, we had some intercultural schooling for these projects, including learning a Russian song to perform when at some larger kick-off meeting (which I didn't attend).
And it was exactly Katyusha! (In origin a female name, those rockets came much later.)
Let me put it diplomatically - our "company choir" certainly wouldn't cause any of *these* choirs sleepless nights. 🤣


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Currently this playlist on Spotify just for some background noise at work.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


>


I'd be interested in the original music that they all danced to in the episode! 
Lurch, at his size, was naturally at a disadvantage, not bad for such an "Ent".
_(In real life, Ted Cassidy, who played Lurch, 6'9" or 206 cm, was taller than Fred Gwynne, who played Herman Munster of "The Munsters", 6'5" or 196 cm. Gwynne had plateau soles to make him taller. Loved both of those 1960s black-and-white (!) series. 😄 )_


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

That was made up from different clips. Here's the original Wednesday dance:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Miguel said:


> I mean, the rest of the music is like drinking too much kool-aid lol.


Wait -- is this from the guy who posted Orange Caramel?! If. MAMAMOO is kool-aid, those girls are a 5 pound bag of sugar! 

Not that MMM can't kawaii it up with the best of them, when they want to:






Though I'd note they're obviously making fun of it, along with themselves -- and their beagle image, that they've been trying to get away from, the past couple of years.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

At this moment Roundabout by Yes (one of my favorite bands) is playing on my Spotify mixlist. I saw them live last year for their 50th anniversary tour and they were amazing.


----------



## Olorgando

Out of my vinyl collection:
Rufus featuring Chaka Khan, 1974 LP "Rags to Rufus" (originally ABC records, ABCX-809), the song "You Got the Love".
Now *that* is a funky rhythm! 🎸 That guitar intro (and the rest of the guitarwork on the song) *really* grabbed my attention. 🤩


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I've been watching Amy Turk on YouTube lately. She plays harp amazingly and has been covering Legend of Zelda (one of my favorite game series). Here she is doing Feed the Birds from Mary Poppins


----------



## Miguel

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Wait -- is this from the guy who posted Orange Caramel?! If. MAMAMOO is kool-aid, those girls are a 5 pound bag of sugar!
> 
> Not that MMM can't kawaii it up with the best of them, when they want to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I'd note they're obviously making fun of it, along with themselves -- and their beagle image, that they've been trying to get away from, the past couple of years.



Uh?. Nay!. Video popped in recommendations after watching ea's metal video 😂

Now this tune at 6:36 is too good:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Miguel said:


> Uh?. Nay!. Video popped in recommendations after watching ea's metal video 😂


Hah! Lame excuse! Just admit you like kawaii girls -- go on -- I do! 😍

I had that Bach piece on lp decades ago; though it may have been the E flat major -- it's been so long, I'm not sure. Used to get some eclectic mixes, in those days -- that one had a Vivaldi, IIRC, but also Le Merle Noir and Hindemith. Try this, if you want to give your fingers a workout:






I think I got it from a cutout bin for 69 cents. Quite a deal -- and education: I'd never heard either Hindemith or Messaien.

Heh. That reminds me -- I also had this, bach then:





And_ that _made me remember these guys-- catch the soloist at 1:20:




They made Bach cool, bach in the day -- not that he wasn't already!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Wait -- is this the Watching or the Listening thread? I'm getting confused! 

Well, anyway, here's more anime harp:






That should bring forth childhood memories -- and perhaps a few tears -- for members of a certain age! And for others, here's the source:






(Sniff!) 😢


----------



## Olorgando

That Cream 2005 Royal Albert Hall reunion concerts DVD set is definitely heading for the player.

R.I.P. Ginger Baker.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Hoo boy, am I feeling old -- "my" generation is dropping like flies. Cream had a large footprint on my youth, though perhaps not as intimately as another group of the era, Traffic, who's early music sometimes seemed Middle Earthly -- to me, at least. Now Steve Winwood is 71! Dave Mason 73, Eric Clapton 74!  Two founders of Traffic are gone. Here's Winwood on Ginger Baker:





__





Official Site


The Official Website of Legendary Musician Steve Winwood, whose compositions include “Gimme Some Lovin’“, “Higher Love”, “Roll With It”, “Valerie”, “Back In The High Life Again”, “Can’t Find My Way Home”, “Dear Mr Fantasy”, “While You See A Chance”, “I’m A Man”, and “The Low Spark Of High Heeled...




stevewinwood.com





And here they are together, in 1969:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I saw that he died. I like Cream a lot so will definitely be listening to them a bit today.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> … "my" generation is dropping like flies. ...


I'm old enough for that quote to immediately conjure up The Who; surviving members Roger Daltrey (75) and Pete Townshend (74), two of four. The Beatles down to (Sir) Paul McCartney (77) and Ringo Starr (*Sir* Richard Starkey!!! 79), also two of four. The Stones (against all bets of the 1960s and 1970s) holding up better at three of five: Mick Jagger (76), Keith Richards, the wonder of wonders (75), and Charlie Watts (78) . I could go on and on, but it's not really cheering to do so ...
But then the comment on our TV videotext during the weekend that the Beatles' 1969 Album "Abbey Road", in a 50th anniversary re-release (I have a 2017 50th anniversary 2-CD re-release of "Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band", to date Album of all time …), unceremoniously kicked the current g...... , er, stuff off spot 1 on the album charts in Great Britain (or England?). The currents now have a grace period until 2023, when the Beatles' first 1963 album "Please Please Me" hits 60, and they then must suffer through *another* seven years of being humiliated by ancients with only two surviving members - if that.
These musical heroes of my youth have now taken the place (for me) of the "ancients" of the same time (of my youth), which I know about due to my father having been a Jazz fan: Armstrong, Goodman, Ellington, Basie, Herbie Mann … and (now) being ancients doing what ancients inevitably do … 😢


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Larry Junstrom from Lynyrd Skynyrd died too 









38 Special and Lynyrd Skynyrd Bassist Larry Junstrom Dies at 70


Larry Junstrom, who played on every 38 Special album and was also the founding bassist for Lynyrd Skynyrd, died at the age of 70 in October 2019.




ultimateclassicrock.com





I'm only 32 but I enjoy your generation's music more than mine. I listen to Pink Floyd, Yes, The Who, all of them. I absolutely love old rock music from the 60s, 70s and 80s. I'll take a good Stones song over Miley Cyrus any day. Not to say that people like her aren't talented but I definitely prefer vintage rock music.


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Larry Junstrom from Lynyrd Skynyrd died too


That had me go "ehwot?" very seriously. I have LS's first 1973 album (and the next six, to 1978, too) on vinyl, and Leon Wilkeson is named as bassist there.
Wikipedia provides the relevant in formation: "Junstrom was the bass guitarist of Lynyrd Skynyrd from its formation in 1964, until being replaced by Leon Wilkeson in 1971 …"


Erestor Arcamen said:


> I'm only 32 but I enjoy your generation's music more than mine. I listen to Pink Floyd, Yes, The Who, all of them. I absolutely love old rock music from the 60s, 70s and 80s. I'll take a good Stones song over Miley Cyrus any day. Not to say that people like her aren't talented but I definitely prefer vintage rock music.


I have a personal prejudice that in the time frame of about the mid 1960s to the mid 1970s, popular music hit a plateau that it has never reached since (as grumpy old geezers have probably snarled for decades before …). Some fraying into earlier times (Elvis!) and later ones. But practically anything I have heard since then (Stevie Ray Vaughan, Popa Chubby, some German bands) that I have liked sounded like a (good) re-tread of that time. Techno and Rap / Hip-hop have just bored me into a coma … 😴


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

yeah, I was wrong. He was a founding member but left the band before their debut album was released, my fault 😅


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I definitely prefer vintage rock music.


Vintage rock music:
















And, speaking of the Addams Family (among others):


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> yeah, I was wrong. He was a founding member but left the band before their debut album was released, my fault 😅


One of those bad choices, apparently.
Like Stuart Sutcliffe, original bassist of The Beatles (what was Paul doing then???). Or Pete Best, pre-Ringo drummer.
If memory serves (a doubtful proposition) then both the The Beatles and The Rolling Stones achieved their huge success after taking on the (in both cases already known for proficiency) drummer who would be the drummer of the respective band.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Vintage rock music:





Olorgando said:


> … Some fraying into earlier times (Elvis!) ...


Some Zeppelin, Sabbath, Purple pleeeeeeeeeeease?!? 😢


----------



## Miguel

Olorgando said:


> Some Zeppelin, Sabbath, Purple pleeeeeeeeeeease?!? 😢


----------



## Olorgando

Miguel said:


>


I have every of their studio albums up to 1975's "Come Taste The Band", then three more after that.
Their first five live LPs (including the one with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra from 1969 / 1970).
And several compilation albums
23 titles in all (counting double LPs as one).
🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

More from Otava Yo:


----------



## Halasían

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I saw that he died. I like Cream a lot so will definitely be listening to them a bit today.


I've been listening to Cream's 4 albums a lot this week.

Currently I'm listening to Mariann Faithfull. Her song Sister Morphine is playing now...






Lyrics by Mariann Faithfull, music by Keith Richards and Mick Jaggar.
It was sad the Rolling Stones made an attempt to steal the song even though Marianne had released it on her album two years before the Rolling Stones released their recording of it on their album Sticky Fingers. All they had to do was list her as a co-writer. Nearly thirty years later and a lot of legal crap, she was properly credited and paid her royalties.


----------



## Olorgando

Halasían said:


> Currently I'm listening to Mariann Faithfull. Her song Sister Morphine is playing now…
> ...
> Lyrics by Mariann Faithfull, music by Keith Richards and Mick Jaggar.
> It was sad the Rolling Stones made an attempt to steal the song even though Marianne had released it on her album two years before the Rolling Stones released their recording of it on their album Sticky Fingers. All they had to do was list her as a co-writer. Nearly thirty years later and a lot of legal crap, she was properly credited and paid her royalties.


My notebook's "noisemakers" (I refuse to call them "speakers", this is so far below what was once called "hi-fi" … MP3 may have led to a serious lowering of expectations) made it difficult for me to understand most of the lyrics (my tinnitus and other hearing issues probably don't help either). So much good stuff from that 10-year plateau of popular music that has never even remotely been reached since then, and when, mostly by the (naturally aging) participants of that stellar age. 😢


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Today I'm listening to one of my most favorite Floyd albums (not Dark Side of the Moon, though it's a masterpiece on its own), Animals 😍😍😍


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Time for a late-night tot of rum, and a seductively velvet voice, with just a cat-tongue's touch of roughness.






And maybe a little jazziness, too:






Her English pronunciation has improved since then, BTW.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

This morning I've been listening to Gary Numan. Not sure if you've ever listened to him (other than his song Cars) but he's very good. I've seen him live a few times and he always puts a good show on.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Time for a late-night tot of rum, and a seductively velvet voice, with just a cat-tongue's touch of roughness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And maybe a little jazziness, too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her English pronunciation has improved since then, BTW.


*Ehwot?*
For the first and third links, I get a message (in German) "Watch this video on YouTube" - must mean directly logged in to YouTube, links seem blocked.
The second link worked OK.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I just came across this video of Spica. Those multi-voice harmonies give me goosebumps!


----------



## Aldarion

Mostly classical-like music, though not exactly classical. Two Steps From Hell, first and foremost.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

A couple more from the seriously talented Spica, who unfortunately disbanded in 2017. Without going into the arcana of Kpop, there appear to have been two main problems: they weren't signed to one of the Big 3, and they were first and foremost _singers _-- Kim Boa is a vocal coach, for gosh sakes. Kpop fans expect elaborate choreography and frenetic dancing -- plus "visuals" -- which leads to "pretty girls" and a lot of lipsynching. Spica preferred to just stand there and _sing_:






Love the Korean title on this one!  





I don't know many Kpop groups who would dare to sing live acapella:


----------



## Miguel

(2:26)

😭😭😭


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

When I was younger, my dad had this album on vinyl (it's from the 70s). My grandfather converted it to a cassette tape and every year when they took my brother and I camping, we would listen to that tape the whole way to the campground and back (no idea how my grandparents didn't go mad from listening to it!). So I've been listening to this album over the weekend as I was out and about. Here are a few of my favorites!

This one's a classic. I never saw this live video of it but it's one of my favorites!





Apparently eefing is a real thing. According to Wikipedia, it's a vocal technique in the Appalachian region of the U.S. similar to beatboxing. I always thought this was a fun one.





Skiffle is another musical type that I had no idea about until I read about this song. Since then, I've listened to more Lonnie Donegan and really like his music. This is one of his best-known songs and was also one of my favorites.





I loved old horror movies even when I was little so this and the next one were two of my other favorites since they were silly monster/haunted house songs. Perfect for Halloween!





John Zacherle was apparently a horror host. While I never had heard of him before this song, the episodes he had show some pretty interesting old movies.





I guess I got a little carried away but these and the rest of the album are gems!


----------



## Aldarion

For people who like fantasy-based music. There is Heather Alexander, Heather Dale, Leslie Fish, Mercedes Lackey, S.J. Tucker (these are just ones I listen to regularly). But this one I am posting is related to LotR (or, rather, LotR-inspired) lore:


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Who wants to rob a nobleman!?




CL


----------



## Miguel

Aldarion said:


> For people who like fantasy-based music. There is Heather Alexander, Heather Dale, Leslie Fish, Mercedes Lackey, S.J. Tucker (these are just ones I listen to regularly). But this one I am posting is related to LotR (or, rather, LotR-inspired) lore:



Sick song. It sounds like something out of the 1st Age.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Erestor Arcamen said:


> my dad had this album on vinyl (it's from the 70s)


Of course, the song is from 1963, when it got to No. 2 on Billboard. Hugely popular; there was even a boardgame in 1965.


Somebody on The Simpsons must like him, as they include references from time to time.


Zacherle was famous in Philly, and then New York, when he moved there, but most big cities -- and many smaller ones -- had horror movie hosts; Cleveland had Ghoulardi, for instance, who often featured this song:






Michael Wheldon, who grew up in Cleveland, frequently ran sections on both Ghoulardi and Papa, in his late, lamented Pschotronic Video magazine.

The "Horror Host" was a phenomenon of the 50's and 60's, after Universal released its horror catalog to TV in 1958: suddenly, "Shock Theater" -- and similarly named series, began giving kids nightmares all over America. Themed hosts soon followed suit. Chicago's Svengoolie, who started as Son of Svengoolie (the original host) in 1979, is incredibly enough still going strong on MeTV. He offers introductions and backgrounds on the movies shown:




And since this is supposed to be the Music thread, often features "songs":





Inevitably, these horror hosts came in for parodies, most hilariously on SCTV in the 70's:








Dr Tongue's Evil House of Pancakes YouTube







youtu.be




I include this one just for you, Erestor:








Blood Sucking Monkeys from West Mifflin PA!!!







youtu.be




Which reminds me that Zacherle had a counterpart in Pittsburgh's own Chilly Billy.



The most famous horror/Halloween song is undoubtedly this one:





Covered a few years later by the great Bonzos:





That wasn't their only "monster" song -- they had this one, which Craig Ferguson mimed in 2010, when he introduced Geoff:








Craig Ferguson Intro 4/5/10 Introducing Geoff Peterson Robot Sidekick


Our first glimpse of Geoff.




youtu.be


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> The most famous horror/Halloween song is undoubtedly this one:


Oh yes, remember that one from its 1973 charts revival.
My favorite line was the Bela Lugosi voice imitation "Whatever happened to my Transylvania Twist?"🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Of course, the song is from 1963, when it got to No. 2 on Billboard. Hugely popular; there was even a boardgame in 1965.
> View attachment 6136
> 
> Somebody on The Simpsons must like him, as they include references from time to time.
> View attachment 6137
> 
> Zacherle was famous in Philly, and then New York, when he moved there, but most big cities -- and many smaller ones -- had horror movie hosts; Cleveland had Ghoulardi, for instance, who often featured this song:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Wheldon, who grew up in Cleveland, frequently ran sections on both Ghoulardi and Papa, in his late, lamented Pschotronic Video magazine.
> 
> The "Horror Host" was a phenomenon of the 50's and 60's, after Universal released its horror catalog to TV in 1958: suddenly, "Shock Theater" -- and similarly named series, began giving kids nightmares all over America. Themed hosts soon followed suit. Chicago's Svengoolie, who started as Son of Svengoolie (the original host) in 1979, is incredibly enough still going strong on MeTV. He offers introductions and backgrounds on the movies shown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since this is supposed to be the Music thread, often features "songs":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inevitably, these horror hosts came in for parodies, most hilariously on SCTV in the 70's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Tongue's Evil House of Pancakes YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtu.be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I include this one just for you, Erestor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blood Sucking Monkeys from West Mifflin PA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtu.be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which reminds me that Zacherle had a counterpart in Pittsburgh's own Chilly Billy.
> 
> 
> 
> The most famous horror/Halloween song is undoubtedly this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covered a few years later by the great Bonzos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't their only "monster" song -- they had this one, which Craig Ferguson mimed in 2010, when he introduced Geoff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig Ferguson Intro 4/5/10 Introducing Geoff Peterson Robot Sidekick
> 
> 
> Our first glimpse of Geoff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtu.be



Yup, I still watch Svengoolie. I'm from Pittsburgh and our local host was Chilly Billy Cardille. He passed away in 2016 but I met him a few times at the monster movie convention I go to every year, super nice guy. I've seen a few of his old episodes and he was pretty awesome. Another horror host I watch/follow some is The Mummy and the Monkey, they come to the convention too and are a lot of fun.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Of the various songs about Florida Man, this is my favorite (maybe because it's so short  ):


----------



## Aldarion

I was discussing Tolkien on another forum, remembered that he based some of his descriptions on Eddas and ended up on this:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I hope you don't mind if I steal that for the Music for Middle Earth thread!


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Aldarion

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I hope you don't mind if I steal that for the Music for Middle Earth thread!



Not at all, go ahead.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

This again:







CL


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

CirdanLinweilin said:


> This again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL


Great stuff, CL, but. . .does this mean the Music for Middle Earth thread is officially dead? 🙁


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Great stuff, CL, but. . .does this mean the Music for Middle Earth thread is officially dead? 🙁


I posted it there, too Mate.

CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Oh, cool -- thanks!
I feel a little proprietary about that thread, you know -- I'd like to see it grow. 

Which reminds me: hey, Aldarion -- I bet you could come up with some good additions. Why not give it a browse, hmm?


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Oh, cool -- thanks!
> I feel a little proprietary about that thread, you know -- I'd like to see it grow.
> 
> Which reminds me: hey, Aldarion -- I bet you could come up with some good additions. Why not give it a browse, hmm?


Me too!





CL


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Listening to Traffic today


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Listening to Traffic today


"John Barleycorn" is one of my absolute earworms. The two Traffic vinyl albums I own are the post-"Blind Faith": "John Barleycorn Must Die" from 1970 and the 1971 "The Low Spark of High Heeled Boys" (both bought several years after initial release). I was a bit puzzled not to find the name of one drummer in the "Traffic" article on Wikipedia. But going direct to his name cleared things up: Pete York and Steve Winwood played together *pre* Winwood's Traffic years, in the Spencer Davis Group! And I once saw and heard Pete York live in the north of Nürnberg in a music club, with his then group "Pete York's New York". Don't know precisely when that was, but I bought a vinyl thingy then and there, the group's "Into the Furnace" from 1980 (And I just noticed - I knew I had garnered Pete's signature on the inner sleeve - that I seem to have gotten the signatures of (all) four members of the group there! And that I noted when - 27 January 1981 - and where (no idea if this cellar club still exists) I managed to get a hold of it!). A song from that LP (and that they played that night) is an even more serious earworm for me: "Blue Mountain Roll"! Send shivers down my back even now! 🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸


----------



## Olorgando

Miguel said:


>


Good stuff. But if you want to get a hold of some really good Brazilian / Jazz fusion stuff, try to get your mitts on a copy of Stan Getz's 1972 "Captain Marvel". He got together a group of serious luminaries for this: Chick Corea, who composed most of the material, Stanley Clarke, Airto Moreira and Tony Williams 🤩🤩🤩 . And if you liked the flute bit, just check out Herbie Mann. 🤩🤩🤩 I have 19 albums by this guy, including the amazing 1962 "At The Village Gate", which has about the earliest music riffs that I can still remember.
On the other hand, the "newest" album of his that I have is from 1974 ...
And on an entirely *other* hand, on Mann's 1971 album "Push Push", some guy named Duane Allman lends the session some (slide) guitar fireworks.


----------



## Aldarion

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Which reminds me: hey, Aldarion -- I bet you could come up with some good additions. Why not give it a browse, hmm?



Will do. In the meantime:


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I posted that last one on the Music for Middle Earth thread. Woodmen, was my thought.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Crumhorns! 






I really like -- these (?) guys (?)


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

OK, if Miguel is going to post more elevator music, I'm going to post more MAMAMOO.  This one popped up on youtube today:






"That's nice" thought I, "The girls are getting better at lipsynching".

Then I read some of the comments. Wait -- _WHAT?_  

Went back and watched again. Yep!


----------



## Olorgando

More than two dozen "reaction videos" to Angelina Jordan's searing rendition of "I Put A Spell On You", plus "reaction videos" to some of her other covers: "Back To Black", "Summertime", "Born To Die", "Ain’t No Sunshine", "Unchain My Heart" …😍🤩

I did learn one thing: the sound of lower jaws dropping to ankle height is a fairly uniform whooshing.😂

And it's all Squint-eyed Southerner's fault!😎


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Hey, I only sent you three -- you went down that particular rabbit hole yourself!


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Hey, I only sent you three -- you went down that particular rabbit hole yourself!


What's up, doc? 🐰🥕


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> What's up, doc? 🐰🥕



It's duck season


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> It's duck season


That sounds almost like "doc season", which would be bad news for Elmer Fudd! (Did Porky ever go a-huntin'?)


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 6147


And I believe in one cartoon at least, after having ripped off a number of notices, what showed up at the bottom of them all was "Elmers season" - QED!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando

Let's see if this works ...
_All right!_ To get this Bugs, Daffy and Elmer tangent back into thread topic, a rather short jingle - or actually two of them that most should know. 😄


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

You finally posted a link -- congratulations! And about time! "The Merry-go-round Broke Down" played a part in Roger Rabbit.

Gotta go, but for anyone wanting some chill music for inside on a rainy day, I just discovered this:






Speaking of rainy days, here's an addition to the playlist:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Here's another one from "those guys" -- and they've multiplied!






Nice views of French countryside, too.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

And revisiting someone from page 1, another quiet piece or two for late evening listening, by Soula Birbili:


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

CL


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Not listening to it yet, but I preordered this box set back in July and completely forgot about it. It was a nice surprise coming in the mail today. The Kinks are another of my favorite bands 





__





The Kinks Store


The Kinks Store. Muswell Hillbillies / Everybody’s In Show-Biz, Lola, Village Green 50, Music, Clothing, Accessories and Product Ranges




store.thekinks.info


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Aldarion said:


>



I forgot all about those! I remember going down a rabbit hole and watching them for hours a while ago lol


----------



## Olorgando

Jethro Tull "Aqualung" - on my notebook's DVD player - and with my fat headphones! 🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸
One of those "monster" LPs - not a weak song in the lot - and some real rock screamers. 🤪
EDIT
Serious goosebumps!!! I must have forgotten just how good "Aqualung" is! No wonder some people have called it Jethro Tull's "Sgt. Pepper"!
Some songs sneaking up on you and then hitting you with Hardrock - and then some of them mellowing down to acoustic.
Not the constant in-your-face stuff that often plagued later years (as far as I could tell - losing interest in music progressively).
EDIT2
And also an LP where you need to listen to the lyrics closely. Dripping acid on all the right places. Been my opinion for decades.


----------



## Olorgando

I normally do not post after a post of my own. But I made a bad mistake above in mentioning The Beatles' *über*-monster album.
Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band.
Well, just two CDs below Jethro T in my ready-to-grab stack, what did I find - my 50th anniversary CD of the Sergeant!!!
I'm not reacting for a while here …


----------



## Aldarion

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I forgot all about those! I remember going down a rabbit hole and watching them for hours a while ago lol



Nice to know I'm not the only one. 😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I forgot all about those! I remember going down a rabbit hole and watching them for hours a while ago lol


Maybe when I posted it last year?


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Crucify me:









My justification:


> “_I will honour Christmas in my heart, and try to keep it all the year. I will live in the Past, the Present, and the Future. The Spirits of all Three shall strive within me. I will not shut out the lessons that they teach!_”-Ebenezer Scrooge, A Christmas Carol.



CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

No matter the provocation, I refuse to revive the Christmas Songs thread until December!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> No matter the provocation, I refuse to revive the Christmas Songs thread until December!


Verily, thou art vexed by my ditty!




CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Bah! Humbug! It's not even Halloween yet!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Bah! Humbug! It's not even Halloween yet!








^Based off a true story, and the priest in this movie was the priest in real life!


(Because Catholics are so horror we made chapels out of skulls.)






CL


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> OK, if Miguel is going to post more elevator music, I'm going to post more MAMAMOO.  This one popped up on youtube today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "That's nice" thought I, "The girls are getting better at lipsynching".
> 
> Then I read some of the comments. Wait -- _WHAT?_
> 
> Went back and watched again. Yep!


Well, compared to almost all of the Kpop links you've posted here, it's very short on lung-busting choreography.
And does this remind me of my own former office, or am I just channeling Dilbert? 🤓


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Where's that office? I want a job there! 😍


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Where's that office? I want a job there! 😍


Er, no, I wasn't thinking about the "personnel", I was thinking of the facial expressions which uniformly expressed "Argh!" and seemed to be nearing the tearing-hair-out threshold. You really wanna be in that kind of Office?!? I mentioned dear old Dilbert for a "good" reason! 😖


----------



## Halasían




----------



## Miguel




----------



## CirdanLinweilin

This awesome trailer remix of a new song:







Who wants to gather a posse and rob a train?

CL


----------



## Miguel




----------



## CirdanLinweilin

CL


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## CirdanLinweilin

CL


----------



## Halasían

I watched the movie '*Danger Close*' again, and the closing theme is so powerful....


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

This blast from the past:











CL


----------



## Miguel




----------



## CirdanLinweilin

CL


----------



## Inziladun




----------



## CirdanLinweilin

This English Folk Song











CL


----------



## Bogfire




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

And some from Eirini Papadopoulou:


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> And some from Eirini Papadopoulou:


Looking at your fandom of Kpop and Greek music, you seem to have a liking for music with lyrics you don't understand!  (Or do you???)
Mind you, this can happen in Germany even when a band nominally has lyrics in German.
They're just not in High German, but in a dialect.
The best-known and most successful German band on whom this label fits is called Bap (or BAP? Hey, there's an English Wikipedia article on them, BAP!).
They started off over 40 years ago, releasing their first album exactly 40 years this year (I have all of the early albums), and have some of German rock's "anthems" to their credit.
"Verdamp lang her" is one of them, the best-known one.
By now, basically only band founder Wolfgang Niedecken remains of the founding members, or long-term members for that.
I remember a German Talkshow with Niedecken and some other luminaries of German media in which one of them said "songs can be great even if you *don't* understand the words …"


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Oh, I've posted some German stuff too -- though mostly on the Music for Middle Earth thread.

Sort-of-speaking-of-which, I can't let the day pass without marking a big anniversary for Germany -- though I still find it a bit surprising that the anthem for the event turned out to be by this guy:


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Oh, I've posted some German stuff too -- though mostly on the Music for Middle Earth thread.
> 
> Sort-of-speaking-of-which, I can't let the day pass without marking a big anniversary for Germany -- though I still find it a bit surprising that the anthem for the event turned out to be by this guy:


Well, he had a spot of good luck in releasing the "Looking For Freedom" Album less than half a year before the Berlin Wall fell. And as a solo performer, it was much easier for him to be on the spot at the Berlin Wall on New Year's Eve 1989. I remember the Scorpions' megahit "Winds Of Change" also being an anthem of the times, but Wikipedia points out that the album it was on only appeared almost exactly a year after the fall of the Berlin Wall, and so post-reunification on 03 October 1990.

Ah, but that article also releases a bee in my bonnet about a performance of Pink Floyd's "The Wall" in Berlin. Wikipedia:
"The Wall – Live in Berlin was a live concert performance by Roger Waters and numerous guest artists, of the Pink Floyd studio album The Wall, itself largely written by Waters during his time with the band. The show was held in Berlin on 21 July 1990, to commemorate the fall of the Berlin Wall eight months earlier. A live album of the concert was released 21 August 1990. A video of the concert was also commercially released." The Scorpions were among the guest artists; hoo boy, that lineup of guest artists makes this concert look like a legit successor to the legendary Woodstock!


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## CirdanLinweilin

CL


----------



## Inziladun




----------



## Olorgando

Next try at a link. This is HARD rock. Procol Harum with Robin Trower ripping the strings.






And as usual, without Squint-eyed Southerner's constant nagging, you would be spared this. His fault, as I mentioned (maybe) in my first post containing a link.
🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸


----------



## Inziladun

Olorgando said:


> Next try at a link. This is HARD rock. Procol Harum with Robin Trower ripping the strings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as usual, without Squint-eyed Southerner's constant nagging, you would be spared this. His fault, as I mentioned (maybe) in my first post containing a link.
> 🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸


that riff is groovy as hell


----------



## Olorgando

Oh, wth, I'll just bombard you with two more of my favorite, definitely *non*-ballads ...

Rufus featuring (the young) Chaka Khan (1974 "Rags to Rufus" album). That guitar just sears!






Roger Chapman






1988 live performance somewhere in Germany where Chappo definitely holds no punches ...

🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸


----------



## Olorgando

Inziladun said:


> that riff is groovy as hell


I think I may have mentioned it elsewhere.
My trinity of monster intro riffs (not all guitar) was "Satisfaction", "Sunshine" and "Smoke".
Since my first slack-jawed hearing of "Whiskey Train" I have enlarged it to a quadriga …


----------



## Olorgando

Inziladun said:


> that riff is groovy as hell





Olorgando said:


> I think I may have mentioned it elsewhere.
> My trinity of monster intro riffs (not all guitar) was "Satisfaction", "Sunshine" and "Smoke".
> Since my first slack-jawed hearing of "Whiskey Train" I have enlarged it to a quadriga …


_*dazed silence while the ears are shredded*_ Jimi … Purple Haze … quint-something … **headbang**


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Well, since we're in a nostalgia fest:






And that reminds me -- that came out shortly after I first read TH and LOTR. A seeming coincidence, but I think not. Surely Tolkien influenced Side 2?


----------



## Inziladun

heaviest folk song in the world


----------



## Miguel

I am the lovely lemon tree 🌳


----------



## Aldarion

Two Steps From Hell and assorted pseudo-classical music:





Always nice to remind myself that not all new music is garbage.


----------



## Olorgando

Miguel said:


> I am the lovely lemon tree 🌳


We have double LPs "The most beautiful songs of Peter Paul and Mary" from 1972, which my wife and I bought separately long before we met; awesome stuff! 😃
I just have one horrible memory about one song.
A buddy of mine, big fan of theirs (but severely hard of hearing since childhood), asked me to write down the lyrics (possibly hard to get in Germany well over 40 years ago) from his tape recordings (may even have been a big reel machine, not a cassette thingy).
A bit fiddly, with lots of re-windings.
Then disaster struck.
"Norman Normal".

I may not have recovered from that trauma to this day …


----------



## Olorgando

Aldarion said:


> Two Steps From Hell and assorted pseudo-classical music:
> Always nice to remind myself that not all new music is garbage.


Aldarion, I appreciate you post. I listened to a couple of minutes of the beginning - and the same at the end; But when I noticed that the running time was about that of the first two cinematic LoTR films and basically all of the cinematic TH films ...
😳😲😱


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Well, since we're in a nostalgia fest:
> And that reminds me -- that came out shortly after I first read TH and LOTR. A seeming coincidence, but I think not. Surely Tolkien influenced Side 2?


Dude, that ain't nostalgia.
THIS is (I have the entire Carnegie Hall concert in LP and CD versions).






Benny Goodman, Gene Krupa, Harry James and quite a few others just going nuts, and the audience with them (just short of what later became known as Beatlemania?)
This title and this version *defines* Swing for me …

Edit: listened to it a second time … 🥴🥴🥴 … and a third time … 🤪🤪🤪 … taking an exhaustion time-out ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Great stuff indeed!

But the context appeared to be "nostalgia for stuff that happened when we were actually _alive_".

Now, don't tell me. . .!


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Great stuff indeed!
> 
> But the context appeared to be "nostalgia for stuff that happened when we were actually _alive_".
> 
> Now, don't tell me. . .!


Nah! You ought to remember that in one of my earliest posts (in some nosy, privacy-protection ambivalent thread having to do with age) in late August that I noticed after a post of yours and another member's that I was at most a candidate for the bronze medal in the "most ancient" category of TTF.
That said, I certainly heard this stuff blaring around the place my parents and I lived in in the early 1960s in India, when they threw a party for the local expatriate community (mostly but not solely German). Along with some Duke Ellington and Herbie Mann stuff (more recent than the Goodman Carnegie Hall concert), this is the earliest musical memory I have.

Ah, what the heck, found it on YouTube, LP Duke Ellington meets Coleman Hawkins "Limbo Jazz":






Now Herbie Mann "At the Village Gate" - Awks, this one could get tough, selecting a title ...
I think it's "Comin' Home Baby", first title of side 1 of the LP, just over 8.5 minutes. Second title is "Summertime", over 10 minutes. Only title on side 2 of the LP is a nearly 20-minute version of "It Ain't Necessarily So". But I'm now sure the title that stuck was the first one.
WTH, I'll just link the whole album.






I _*only*_ own 19 LPs by this guy, ending in 1974 ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

About all I got was Doris Day.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> About all I got was Doris Day.


Well, you seem to have recovered from this early audio mistreatment quite well (or have you? this Mamamoo fixation …  )
I'm not saying anything against Doris Day, I have no idea what her private musical tastes were.
I just know just from Germany that lots of artists would have preferred to do other things, but were forced into pathetic cookie cutters by the media industry suits.
Whose existence proves beyond any doubt in my mind that Trolls and Orcs have very definitely survived the Third Age, up to our day … 👿


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Unfortunately, as a kid I was growing up well into the "pap" era of the 50's. "How Much is That Doggie in the Window", etc. By then, Doris, who was a very talented singer -- Beverly Sills' favorite pop singer, in fact -- "Every note is right in the middle of the tone" -- was doing the MOR stuff that got the airplay. Well that, and movies.

She'd started with big band swing, and was well capable of jazz styling:






Had she followed it into the 50's, she could have been another June Christy. But Hollywood called. . .


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Olorgando said:


> this Mamamoo fixation …


Hey -- those girls can sing! Careful, there -- you know what a soft spot I have for them. Especially Lioness Hwasa! 🥵


----------



## Aldarion

Olorgando said:


> Aldarion, I appreciate you post. I listened to a couple of minutes of the beginning - and the same at the end; But when I noticed that the running time was about that of the first two cinematic LoTR films and basically all of the cinematic TH films ...
> 😳😲😱



I like to let it play in the background while I work on something.

Now for something slightly different:


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Hey -- those girls can sing! Careful, there -- you know what a soft spot I have for them. Especially Lioness Hwasa! 🥵


Oh, I don't doubt they can sing, you've posted enough of their stuff. (Nor did I doubt it for Doris.)
But then there's the repertoire (including Doris's after she followed Hollywood's call).
The cookie cutter (or sausage-machine) stuff that the suits in media believe has mass-market appeal, so they feed it to the market.

Of course that's only marketing 101.
For the master class, something utterly useless has to be found, be vastly overpriced, and then consumers brainwashed into believing this is a must-have.
There's a brilliant take on this in the French Asterix comic book series volume 23, "Obelix and Co.", originally published in 1976. 🤣


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

You mean this stuff?

Here's some June Christy:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I saw Elton John on his farewell tour in Pittsburgh last night so have been listening to him today. At 74 he still is amazing, even if he doesn't have the same vocal range that he had previously.


----------



## Miguel




----------



## CirdanLinweilin

CL


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> You mean this stuff?View attachment 6180


Ah yes, the secret (or not-so-secret???) hero of the marketing crowd: the snake-oil salesman!'s "product"! 🤢


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Here's some June Christy:


Clarinet player walking in from the left, certainly not Benny Goodman.
Wild guess: didn’t one of the Dorsey brothers also play clarinet?



Squint-eyed Southerner said:


>


The names Nat King Cole and Mel Tormé certainly rang bells (though not necessarily repertoire-wise). I’d have to guess than June Christy did not follow any siren calls to commercially more lucrative if much shallower pastures? But them, in the extended female jazz vocals realm, about the only names that really ring bells with me are Ella Fitzgerald and Billie Holiday.


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I saw Elton John on his farewell tour in Pittsburgh last night so have been listening to him today. At 74 he still is amazing, even if he doesn't have the same vocal range that he had previously.


19 years ago, Elton's vocal range was still quite impressive. I have a CD of this 2000 Madison Square Garden live concert, "One Night Only" , and you must all know by now that I'm a bit of a Hard Rock nut. Unfortunately for you (all), Squint-eyed Southerner's constant nagging has made me go to YouTube for Mithril. So enjoy (I will, anyway) Elton's ultimate hard rock screamer, from "Goodbye Yellow Brick Road", here in a duet with Anastacia from that 2000 live concert! Careful, this song has another one of those intro guitar riffs that has amplifier manufacturers biting their nails!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Olorgando said:


> didn’t one of the Dorsey brothers also play clarinet?


Yes, but the clarinetist here is Dick Williamson. You can find more info about personnel in the comments section here:






June started singing professionallyat age 13, but became well known while performing with Stan Kenton in the 40's, including on "Tampico", his biggest hit. She began a solo career in the late 40's, playing and recording with Pete Rugolo and a group of LA musicians.

Rugolo was an interesting guy -- he studied under Darius Milhaud, one of "Les Six" (and, completely OT, composer of the first "classical" LP I bought under my own power). He later composed music for a number of TV shows, including "Leave it to Beaver" (!).

June's 10-inch LP, "Something Cool" was recorded with him, in 1953. It's credited with helping to launch the "cool jazz" style of the 50's. I used to have a copy. Here's the title track, probably her best-known recording:





And here she is singing it on TV in 59:






Hef hands her a martini at the end. A bad omen of things to come.


----------



## Olorgando

Bad news for all soft ballads fans. My above post recalled to my memory another male-female duet that really rocked. Some guy named Eric C. and some gal named Tina T.. And it only gets worse: in the background at the 1986 live concert version of the song that I'm going to perpetrate on you (amazing how *young* they all look back then - pups in their forties!) I believe I've discovered a certain Phil C. (one of two drummers), and beyond a doubt one Mark K., providing some guitar licks. As I've mentioned before, it's all S-e S's fault for getting me hooked on YouTube. 🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸


----------



## Olorgando

Aldarion said:


>


Really, *really* good stuff!



Aldarion said:


>


The greatest song to come out of PJ's six films! I definitely rate it above Annie Lennox's Oscar winner (and *she's* done stuff *much* better than either!) Like:






_(Oh help! SERIOUS goosebumps!) 😵_


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Olorgando said:


> Squint-eyed Southerner's constant nagging has made me go to YouTube for Mithril.


That's right -- blame me for everything!


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> That's right -- blame me for everything!


Not for *everything* - but for all of my posts in this music thread containing YouTube links - ain't it the truth?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I admit nothing!

But I will take credit for prodding you to overcome your fear of youtube.


----------



## Aldarion

Olorgando said:


> Really, *really* good stuff!
> 
> 
> The greatest song to come out of PJ's six films! I definitely rate it above Annie Lennox's Oscar winner (and *she's* done stuff *much* better than either!) Like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Oh help! SERIOUS goosebumps!) 😵_



Thanks!

That song is actually one of my favourites.


----------



## Halasían




----------



## Olorgando

Now I’ve gone on (some of) your nerves with my ear-shredding hard rock riff monster songs. So I’ll throw you a curve ball by posting (if I find them) songs by some bands who are normally expected to be at the forefront of ear shredders.
Like Black Sabbath. From their second studio album “Paranoid”, the third song “Planet Caravan”. Where Tony Iommi lets his guitar emit some decidedly different sounds from the band’s usual repertoire.






EDIT
Strange thing last late evening: I wasn't getting any audio signals from any links here in the thread anymore, so I decided to take a break from YouTube linking.
The above link worked fine again just now, so I'll now add another unusual title by a band normally associated with a hard 'n' heavy repertoire, Bachman-Turner-Overdrive.
"Looking Out For Number One", seventh song from their fifth studio album "Head On".






I'm also a bit of a Jazz guitar fan, as you may have guessed.


----------



## Olorgando

_Unfortunately_, mentioning BTO returns me to my bad habit of assaulting your ears. It's Randy Bachman's fault, as he had earlier on also been a member of the Canadian band The Guess Who, and this was their ultimate rocker. (There is also a longer version with a soft intro of over a minute, before the hard riff slaps you in the face …)


----------



## Olorgando

I’m thinking it might be a good idea for Erestor Arcamen to add a new dedicated music thread, like the “Music for Middle Earth” one, for Hard ‘n’ Heavy nuts like me? (Though only if there are several of us).
Suggestions for thread title: “Music for Angband”, “Music for Mordor”, “Music for Barad-dur” (I think I like the last one best).
Why?
Because:

Ram Jam






Another song with just _*relentless*_ riffing:
The Knack






I'm getting out of control ...
Golden Earring






_*gasp*_ you're in luck, at my age I need a rest fairly quickly after boogieing even when sitting down; my last assault is molten slide guitar lava from Foghat, playing a song by Robert Johnson, without whose songs the entire pantheon of Rock guitar Heros would have a sorely lacking repertoire …


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

The original:





Another "original"?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

This has been my favorite song this week. I listened to the rest of the album and it's not bad either.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> The original:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another "original"?


Ah yes, dear ol' Weird Al. 😆
As for The Master, I have a compilation CD of original recordings, probably from his legendary 1937 recording session in Dallas, Texas.
(And two compilation CDs of another Great Master, Elmore James).
And last not least Eric Clapton's 2004 DVD / CD combination "Sessions for Robert J", some of whose songs were recorded at the location of Johnson's 1937 recordings.
(No YouTube links from me this time!)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Olorgando said:


> I’m thinking it might be a good idea for Erestor Arcamen to add a new dedicated music thread, like the “Music for Middle Earth” one, for Hard ‘n’ Heavy nuts like me? (Though only if there are several of us).
> Suggestions for thread title: “Music for Angband”, “Music for Mordor”, “Music for Barad-dur” (


I think you'll find some already posted on the MME thread.

Just as there's some good MME music on this thread!


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I think you'll find some already posted on the MME thread.
> 
> Just as there's some good MME music on this thread!


Oops, my mistake!
I didn't mean to imply that the music should be themed specifically to Middle-earth's "dark side".
That can be posted in MME (I'm not aware that only Lothlórien- or Shire- or Rohan- or whatever-themed music was acceptable there  )
I was just guessing that folks here whose musical tastes run more to folk, easy-listening of whatnot might consider my pervious post as containing "Music from Angband" in Middle-earth terms (and I haven't even posted AC/DC's "Highway …" yet!). 😈
I guess I'll just continue to issue my "health warnings" whenever I go into headbanger / pogo territory in my links. ☠


----------



## Olorgando

A change of pace. But perhaps not conducive to the peace of mind of any active guitar players. My answer to the question "what is a really virtuoso guitar performance?"
It was a bit hard to find on YouTube (this may only be me; probably so). Something to make even the likes of John McLaughlin scratch their heads.
Leo Kottke, from his 1973 live album "My Feet Are Smiling", the instrumental "Busted Bicycle". Take note: this is

One
Six
String
Guitar
Live


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

A couple of bite-sized acapella bits of Spica I came across:





(Timing's wrong on this -- it's only one minute)

And an apparently impromptu performance of "When I'm Gone" at a restaurant somewhere:






Go on -- take a bite. It won't hurt, I promise!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Coming back to America...










CL


----------



## Olorgando

Another change of pace. I think this must have been the album, "Bad Benson" from 1974 - and the song, originally by Paul Desmond, alto saxophonist of the Dave Brubeck Quartet, and the quartet's greatest hit - that got me hooked on George Benson. In one of my musically purist impulses of my younger years (this is all before I reached the age of Hobbit majority, 33, in 1989) I was a bit unforgiving of his "desertion" of Jazz for the - economically much more lucrative - pastures of Soul.  One aspect in which I've mellowed ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I have the Brubeck version on CD, but not that one, so thanks.

I always liked the cool sounds of West Coast jazz. Acquired this LP as a teenager, with which I used to play along:






Regret never being able to play this sort of stuff in a group, the band I was in later on sticking to the usual rock and soul covers.


----------



## Olorgando

Now I'm hesitating. I wanted a change of instrument from guitar to piano, specifically one of the Jazz piano giants Oscar Peterson.
And one of the stellar performances I have on vinyl LP is "The Oscar Peterson Big 6 at the Montreux Jazz Festival 1975".
I also own six of the other vinyl LPs of this awesome festival - or actually all seven others, as I now also have my deceased dad's record collection, and he bought the eighth LP published by Pablo Records (a German label?), "Ella". BTW, this was the first concert again held at the Montreux Casino after the 1971 Frank Zappa incident immortalized in Deep Purple's 1972 "Smoke On The Water". The Pablo Records 8-record collection concentrated on the Jazz artists (by then, Montreux had opened to other genres), but the lineup gathers some serious giants of Jazz of the mid-1970s: just here Oscar Peterson, Milt Jackson, Joe Pass; Dizzy Gillespie; Roy Eldridge, Zoot Sims, Cark Terry; Count Basie, Johnny Griffin; Ella Fitzgerald. And some serious luminaries too, Toots Thielemans (yes, the harmonica can also be a Jazz instrument!), Niels Pedersen, Louis Bellson, Eddie "Lockjaw" Davis; Tommy Flanagan, Mickey Roker; Benny Carter, Keter Betts, Bobby Durham.
Can't decide on any single tune. May be difficult anyway, as sometimes these performances are continuous, without a natural break like on studio albums.
Guess I'll just have to link the entire album … (to which I have almost finished listening; I'm not the world's fastest typist, anything but … 😜 )


----------



## Olorgando

You keep egging me on, S-eS!!!

But this time I'm not hesitating.
Stan Getz, his album "Captain Marvel", variously credited to 1972, 1974 (Wiki) or 1975 (my very worn vinyl LP)
Supergroup territory here, besides Getz the musicians are Chick Corea, Stanley Clarke, Airto Moreira and Tony Williams!!!
Awks!!! just noticed that my ear-bender was not the title song (not quite, anyway), but the opener "La Fiesta" - and the more I listen to the latter, the more certain I am.
Looks like complete album territory again - but again as above I do not hesitate.
Or not.
OK, "La Fiesta" is a good intro. Seems YouTube wants you to search for the other titles by yourself - or is just being annoying to me. I'm starting to "Wolverine" … 👹


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

OK then. Here's some cross-posting, genre-bending, and general mashing-upness. Fleetwood Mac:


----------



## Olorgando

I'm definitely getting old. Confused them with Jethro Tull. (Even though I own their 1981 album "Rumours").
But they did have one monster: "The Chain" _*goosebumps*_


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

"Oh Well" is from back when they were a blues band. Oh well.

I posted some jazz and bossa nova from mai waifu earlier, so I won't be naughty by reposting. This comes close, though:






Still hoping for a jazz CD from her. She's got that kind of voice. 😍


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> … Still hoping for a jazz CD from her. She's got that kind of voice. 😍


True. But for a true Jazz CD, Spica should not have disbanded. A notch even above Mamamoo.


----------



## Miguel

☀


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Olorgando said:


> A notch even above Mamamoo.


Whoah there -- hold up! I certainly admire Spica, but they're disbanded. Various reasons have been given, one of them that they weren't signed to one of the powerful "Big 3" companies, which controlled much of what got airplay and exposure. But that goes for Mamamoo too, who are with the much smaller and newer RBW.

Another reason is perhaps the fault of Kpop fans themselves, and the "Idol" image that one could argue was enforced on them, but which they adopted: the need for "visuals" and dancing, which interferes with singing to the point where many groups lipsynch in performances (in much the same way it happened in the US and elsewhere). In fact, most Kpop Idol groups are lucky if they possess more than one decent singer, the emphasis on other aspects being so primary. Spica, concentrating on singing as they did, and perforce neglecting these other elements, fell victim to those expectations. Unfortunately.

Question is, is it possible to overcome those obstacles, without losing vocal performance? I think Mamamoo has demonstrated that it is. I'm going to delve a little deeper into Kpop Land here, so apologies in advance to those who find this stuff of no interest whatever -- feel free to post as many eye roll emojis as you think necessary! 

There's a TV series called "Immortal Song" in which various people perform "classic" songs from the past. Most of them would be unfamiliar to (most) of us, of course, so I'll first post an original version, just for reference. This is from the 80's, pre-Kpop, and I suppose would be considered a "trot song" (I'm open to correction):






A few seconds will give you the idea.

About a year after their debut, Spica performed a version:






A perfectly good performance, even though missing a couple of members -- but that brought them down to the same number of powerful singers in Mamamoo, I'd point out; it's difficult to achieve 5-part harmonies with only four members! You'll notice the backup dancers.

About a year after _their _debut, Mamamoo performed their version -- and what did they do? Turned it into a full-fledged Vegas act -- without losing a bit of vocal performance!






You can checklist all the genres they include in the performance, so I won't bother, but notice how they draw the audience in (an audience, I'd mention, that is not the usual Kpop audience of kids -- you can see many older faces; they come to this show to hear the music of their youth, but are still as excited as the kids). Mamamoo's enthusiasm is infectious; they're almost bursting with personality, and throwing themselves into the performance. Dancing like crazy, _and _singing their hearts out. How they manage both is beyond me, but I suspect they carefully design their choreography so that the two don't conflict.

Note: no backup dancers required. In fact, I can almost see the backup singers thinking "what are we even doing here?" 

OK -- back to regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Or not. Just to right the balance, here's a clip showcasing Spica's two most powerful singers, Kim Boa and Kim Bohyung:


----------



## Olorgando

The tune sounds vaguely familiar. Is this a cover of some song from the English-speaking world?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Yep.








I'm in Love with a Monster - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Inziladun




----------



## Halasían

Inziladun said:


>



...and then the acid kicked in....


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

"Think before you click" time: do you _really _want to add to the view total for this? 






Not that a few more will matter, at this point!


----------



## Olorgando

Halasían said:


> ...and then the acid kicked in....


Still like their "The Chain" best, found a video version of it that matches the original from their "Rumours" LP.


----------



## Olorgando

Damn YouTube suggestion list! Has me running every which way, and all at the same time (the term "Chicken Little" comes to mind unbidden … 🤪 ). But I remembered one gem. My favorite and (most heard) Lynyrd Skynyrd song. Never mind "Alabama" and "Bird".


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> "Think before you click" time: do you _really _want to add to the view total for this?
> Not that a few more will matter, at this point!


Some good guitar-work there at the beginning (yes, *I noticed the guitar work*! 😎)
My revenge: Di Meola, McLaughlin, De Lucia, Friday Night In San Francisco - Mediterranean Sundance; I saw and heard a live performance of this in Berlin in 1983.
The venue erupted like a volcano after this piece, and I was part of the lava … 🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸






While pecking away at my post, I carelessly let YouTube continue with its suggestion list on the other tab - meaning acoustically; serious "what the" moment, a piece by Albéniz of which I have more than one version, played by a young lady classical guitarist - and awesomely so. Reminds me I could throw some of my classical guitar LP stuff at you too - Christopher Parkening or the Master of Masters, Andres Segovia ...


----------



## Halasían

I _really_ like this lady! I have her CDs on their way to oz!

_*Wild Eyes by Mariee Sioux*

Tiny darling ghost holder
Tiny darling ghost holder
You our soft spirit breather and
You our bark skinned weaver
Remember you could weep fire
Remember you could weep fire with wild eyes
With wild eyes, oh those wild eyes

If you ring your cells like bells in a garden that
You plant your burdens way deep down in
And water them daily from wells of salty
Guilt for sons who pollinate the deadly
That wild eye, oh that wild eye

Papa my pine whistler sparrow-eyed sun misser
Papa my pine whistler sparrow-eyed moon blisser
Mama my jaw clincher spirit mouthed ghost dancer
Mama my vein braider thousand year bone burner
Mama my tongue twister thousand pronged antlers
Mama my tongue twister thousand pronged antlers
Mama my vein braider thousand pronged antlers, antlers
And oh her wild eyes, oh her wild eyes

So I will ring my cells like bells as you
Bind your father's molecules with roots of silver
Pierce him cedars with eyes like fingers
Picking bloody flowers
His wild eyes, oh his wild eyes

Papa my pine whistler sparrow-eyed sun misser
Papa my pine whistler sparrow-eyed moon blisser
Mama my jaw clincher spirit mouthed ghost dancer
Mama my vein braider thousand year bone burner
Mama my tongue twister thousand pronged antlers
Mama my tongue twister thousand pronged antlers
Mama my vein braider thousand pronged antlers, antlers
And oh her wild eyes, oh her wild eyes

Tiny green moss collector
Sweet tiny green moss collector
Remember you could catch fire
Remember you could catch fire with wild eyes
With wild eyes, oh with those wild eyes

And once the river is rolling lower
We'll gather lichen from the boulders
We'll keep it dry inside our lockets
We'll put this town down into our pockets
We'll try...

To leave these branch arms behind
The swaying hands of pines
Their needles tugging at your skin
Trying to pull you back deep in their wooden womb
Of a hundred hearts hanging suspended, moth-eaten
Those muscles the size of your fist
All floating around your head
Not knowing who they're a loving
Not knowing how fast they're a pumping
Not knowing how hard they're a beating
Not knowing who they're a punching
Those muscles the size of your fist
All floating around your head
And throwing punches like we throw the stones to
The bottom of river beds
Who knows whose next
To watch from under the currents
The rapids rapidly raging while rapid
While we're rapidly blinking our wild
Our wild eyes_


----------



## Halasían

Olorgando said:


> Still like their "The Chain" best, found a video version of it that matches the original from their "Rumours" LP.



Yeah that song was a theme between me and my 1st wife. I _wish_ I still had the photographs of us trying to mimic the Rumours album cover.

On a slight bend.... covers of *The Chain*

I like this tribute/cover band called 'Tusk's performance of The Chain...





A black metal version by Taking Dawn





And a nice heartfelt cover by Jordana...





And The Highwomen did a respectable cover for the movie soundtrack _The Kitchen_


----------



## jjpp

"Tirage au Sort" by The Ever After, a band originally from New York that suddenly sings in french, that's interesting, to say the least...


----------



## Olorgando

Halasían said:


> Yeah that song was a theme between me and my 1st wife. I _wish_ I still had the photographs of us trying to mimic the Rumours album cover.
> On a slight bend.... covers of *The Chain*
> I like this tribute/cover band called 'Tusk's performance of The Chain...
> A black metal version by Taking Dawn
> And a nice heartfelt cover by Jordana...
> And The Highwomen did a respectable cover for the movie soundtrack _The Kitchen_


Erm … you're as nutty as I am, WashingStralian!!! Four song links in a single post ...
Or even nuttier? At least I linked four *different* songs (I think … and am currently too lazy to check back on).

But I think you made one point quite clear with your post. Bands dealing with covers of monster songs should heed one warning:

Do.
Not.
Mess.
With.
Essentials.
_
(PJ, what led you so badly astray too often???)_ 😡


----------



## Olorgando

jjpp said:


> "Tirage au Sort" by The Ever After, a band originally from New York that suddenly sings in french, that's interesting, to say the least...


My French is very far away from perfect, having learned it (and by now forgotten too much) in high school in the US from 1969 to 1972, and again (filling some gaps) in a company course in the mid-to-late-1980s). But I still had the impression that these New Yorkers had not entirely shed their American accents … 🤔


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

One of my favorite animated movie's themes, Howl's Moving Castle


----------



## Halasían




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Erestor Arcamen said:


> One of my favorite animated movie's themes, Howl's Moving Castle



The first Miyazaki film I ever saw:






Yeah, it was the old "Warriors of the Wind" US version -- still haven't managed to see the 2005 restored one. Here's the orchestral suite:






Somebody made a mowe, if you've never seen it:






Edit: Wow -- I just noticed something: try clicking just the red icons on the soundtrack and the mowe footage simultaneously!


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I've heard it multiple times before but this just popped up on my Spotify playlist


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I think I posted that on a Bilbo's Birthday thread. But it should appear at least once on _every _thread!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

OK, I guess I'm the only Kpop fan here on TTF, so apologies for posting so many -- _but -- _I just stumbled across a rare Mamamoo session with a biggish band. As a sax player, I'm partial to horn sections! At least check out the jazzy selections -- one at the beginning, and the other at about 11:10:


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Sounds like "March of the Orcs from Isengard".

Now, if the Three Hunters were Samurai. . .


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Halasían




----------



## Olorgando

Halasían said:


> Yeah that song was a theme between me and my 1st wife. I _wish_ I still had the photographs of us trying to mimic the Rumours album cover.
> 
> On a slight bend.... covers of *The Chain*
> 
> I like this tribute/cover band called 'Tusk's performance of The Chain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A black metal version by Taking Dawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a nice heartfelt cover by Jordana...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And The Highwomen did a respectable cover for the movie soundtrack _The Kitchen_


Besides Halasían's above four versions of Fleetwood Mac's "The Chain" that he personally posted here, and the other one he quoted, an original live version posted by myself earlier (and never mind my post even earlier of the studio version!), I have used this thread from my earliest post here as a kind of repository of my "best of" songs. None of it ballad stuff. My ears are once again ringing ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Ballad stuff:


----------



## Halasían

*The Who - Live at Leeds*
The Pinnacle of The Who's live performances! Pete Townshend and Roger Daltry were hitting it solid, and John Entwistle was a monster with the rolling bass line, and that beautifully most uncoordinated drumming genius of Rock n Roll, Keith Moon! He looks like he has four arms and two left feet!






*Rest in Peace*
Keith Moon - 23 August 1946 – 7 September 1978
John Entwistle - 9 October 1944 – 27 June 2002


----------



## Olorgando

Erm ...
Since S-eS has been posting K-pop without end shamelessly here, I thought I might try it with a non-English language a bit closer to home.
And with the group BAP, giants of German popular music for 40 years.

And with their anthem. This is Germany's "Smoke On The Water" as far as the refrain goes (and I once was among the 60 000 open-air visitors back in the late 1980s in Germany who roared *that* world refrain by Deep Purple!). People from the Danish border in the north to the Austrian / Swiss one in the south know it. Chose a 2001 live concert.






Up to about the 1990s (even later?), the peerless pop, more rock TV show (showing the live concerts way past normal "program shutdown" normally not long after midnight - private, commercial-financed TV starting in the mid-1980s changed all that) was "Rockpalast", produced by the western Germany subsidiary WDR of the federally organized channel 1. BAP had laid down an awesome performance (including encores). I watched this show, and for at least 10 to 15 minutes, while the band members, most of all founder and head Wolfgang Niedecken were being interviewed, the hall of several thousand spectators kept up an anything but dull roar of the refrain. When the band returned to the stage, Niedecken's question to the audience was "are you absolutely stir crazy???" After an earthquake answer of "Yes!!!!!!" BAP tore into a few more of their biggies - or one in a long version; it's been a while.

Oh ... a P.S.: you do not need to feel bad in the least if you do not understand the lyrics. Upwards of 80% of Germans don't, either. This is Cologne dialect. That live concert was in Cologne.

And a P.P.S.: for most of Niedecken's lyrics, this is a damn shame; I (and not alone) consider him Germany's Dylan - with differences in style, certainly.


----------



## Olorgando

Oh oh ... reminded me of a song from about the same period.
Really good guitar work, I would say:


----------



## Olorgando

I'm going nutty again, I fear … 🤪

This is also a German group ...


----------



## Olorgando

Yeah, nutty … how did I traverse to Phil Collins (or that band he used to be involved with).

WTH


----------



## Olorgando

A version of "House Of The Rising Sun" by German-speaking's best (meaning textually most vicious) band "Erste Allgemeine Verunsicherung" (EAV).
They're Austrian (I believe specifically Viennese). They drip serious vocal acid on the usual suspects from politics and "economy".
Compared to the Cologne-dialect-singing band I posted above (BAP) they sing high German.
But no band has skewered what went wrong with German "reunification" after 03 October 1990 more rightly savagely.
My worst offence today. Never was understanding text more important … 🥵


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Ich bin auch Deutsch!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

More shamelessly posted Kpop:

This time, a couple of covers by Spica:






And Spica S:






Even missing Kim Boa, those vocal harmonies give me chills.


----------



## Aldarion

Medieval stuff, what else?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Aldarion said:


> Medieval stuff, what else?


Has some uncomfortably, not to say scarily contemporary echoes. Not a time I would like to back to in the least. 🤮


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


>


Certainly not "easy listening" - but definitely interesting, if a bit unconventional stuff.

Unfortunately (for some), it reminds me of their "name cousins", *Mahogany* Rush, fronted by virtuoso guitarist Frank Marino.
Anyone trawling here more that just occasionally should know by now, that I'm a guitar nut … so you are amply warned!
Mahogany Rush Live, "Johnny Be Good". Of course. Written by the true King of Rock 'n' Roll, Chuck Berry (Elvis is a useful crown prince …)


----------



## Olorgando

OK, if you folks know a homepage for guitar nuts who have zero personal talent on the instrument - please tell me!
Meanwhile ...
I'll torture you with an instrumental by another guitar virtuoso, Frank Zappa (and some guy named Jack Bruce doodling on the bass guitar …), album title song "apostrophe".


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Olorgando

Miguel said:


>


Unfortunately my Spanish is limited to a few phrases that I picked up during several vacations to Spain (10 in total, in fact, from 1975 to 2011). My high school Latin helped a bit.


----------



## Miguel

Olorgando said:


> Unfortunately my Spanish is limited to a few phrases that I picked up during several vacations to Spain (10 in total, in fact, from 1975 to 2011). My high school Latin helped a bit.



What were those phrases? 😆

This guy was extremely funny, i miss him.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Miguel

Dat Sabrosa!. 20 bucks and a beer 🤗

🍺


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando

Miguel said:


> What were those phrases? 😆


Note: I'm going to miss all of those accent thingies that have driven me nuts in the Romance languages as long as I have tried to learn them ...

donde esta - we drove around the places / regions we visited a lot, so asking for directions was crucial
es abierto, se tiene, neccesito - for shopping
a que hora - places like museums aren't open 24/7
quanta (mostly costa) - also for shopping (this would be mostly souveniers)
the days of the week, and numbers … 🤔


----------



## Halasían

A little unledding of the head....








Maybe I'm as thick as a brick...






That Tull concert was in Tampa Florida, but it was a few days later when he played in Seattle Coliseum on a hot humid summer night of 1976 (rare for Seattle).
The aftershow was crazy around the International Fountain. Hats off to the girl who climbed into the middle of the fountain and stripped and made statuesque poses. And I laugh at the drunk guy who tried to climb up there and he slips and busts his balls on one of the fountain nozzles. I went to the concert with my girlfriend, and I woke up the next morning in bed with a girl I didn't know at an old house near Green Lake. Ahhh the heady daze of one's youth.


----------



## Olorgando

Halasían said:


> A little unledding of the head....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm as thick as a brick...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Tull concert was in Tampa Florida, but it was a few days later when he played in Seattle Coliseum on a hot humid summer night of 1976 (rare for Seattle).
> The aftershow was crazy around the International Fountain. Hats off to the girl who climbed into the middle of the fountain and stripped and made statuesque poses. And I laugh at the drunk guy who tried to climb up there and he slips and busts his balls on one of the fountain nozzles. I went to the concert with my girlfriend, and I woke up the next morning in bed with a girl I didn't know at an old house near Green Lake. Ahhh the heady daze of one's youth.


Plant getting some „outside help“ on the high notes; and Page going the “double-neck guitar” one better with a mandolin addition! He and McLaughlin were the main proponents of the double-neck (6 and 12-string) monsters back in the 1970s that I remember. Sitting down while playing his trinity monster (those multi-neck things are *heavy*; not something any guitarist would like around *his* neck for a 2-hour concert, or even a shorter one!)

And Rock's Herbie Mann. I have "Stand Up" and "Too Old …" as bookends to their stroke of genius, "Aqualung". But as the mid-1970s-to-early-1980s period was my main "Purple / Sabbath / Zeppelin" phase, "Thick ..." did not find favor with me ...


----------



## Halasían

Olorgando said:


> "Thick ..." did not find favor with me ...



Hah! well, thaat Ian Gandalf avatar you have does have a bit of an aqualung essence to it. 


Got a cool mashup going now....


----------



## Miguel

Olorgando said:


> places like museums aren't open 24/7



😂


----------



## Olorgando

Halasían said:


> Hah! well, thaat Ian Gandalf avatar you have does have a bit of an aqualung essence to it.


Ian Anderson. Ian McKellen … 
Though the picture of Aqualung on the front cover of the LP does have rather more of a fiendish Saruman touch to it … 😯


----------



## Aldarion

Never thought I'd like country as much as I do...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Went for another amazing album on my commute this morning.


----------



## Olorgando

No link possible here, as will become clear ...

My wife and I drove in to our city's center today, also the shopping center. While I got my things done quickly, she got stuck in a rather longer than normal queue at the post office.
Wile I was thus waiting near where we wanted to meet for the last leg of our shopping together, a young woman started setting up her music stand and unpacking her guitar.
Street musicians are quite common in the shopping center area, especially in the pedestrians-only area. And some are amazingly good.
Same here. When she started to sing, I did quite a double-take (or double-hear).
Let's put it this way, some music millionairesses definitely do *not* want do head-to-head with that voice, as they would seriously be put to shame.
There's some awesome unknown talent out there ....


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Something like this, maybe?


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Something like this, maybe?


No, seriously better than that. To my tin ear, she may have had some operatic training. That first song I heard (no idea what the title was, it was in English) she sang without a mike.
That's what *really* caught my attention, the clearness and carry of her unamplified voce.
She then set up a mike stand and attached a portable amp / speaker rig. I would have thought she didn't need it, but then I'm anything but a voice teacher.
And temperatures were in the single digits, maybe 7°C or about 45°F, so it was probably a good idea to keep her from straining her voice.
I'd say she matches any of the voices of Mamamoo or Spica that I've heard in your posts, in fact - *at least* matches, if not more ...


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Is that your Christmas Songs choice, Aldarion?

Guess I need to give the thread another bump!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Aldarion said:


> Medieval stuff, what else?


And here's another:


----------



## Aldarion

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Is that your Christmas Songs choice, Aldarion?
> 
> Guess I need to give the thread another bump!



Yes, it is.


----------



## Olorgando

Things are going from bad to worse. And this one I can't even blame S-eS for!
I've had this German comedy song running around my head most of today (for whatever reason - even I don't know).
By perhaps Germany's leading "song comedian" (for the US, only Ray Stevens, with his "Gitarzan" - I own the LP so titled - comes to mind), Mike Krüger.
Had his breakthrough in the mid-1970s, I have his first two (live-recorded) LPs from 1975 and 1976.
On the first one, with his signature song, he also had a short Rock'n'Roll piece, which he termed a "genuine German Rock'n'Roll", "Faltenrock".
"Rock", besides having been naturalized in Germany as the term for a music genre, also means apparel-wise (for women) skirt.
And the "Faltenrock" simply means a pleated skirt. The double meaning obviously gets "lost in translation", but a basic male-female disagreement on things fashion remains, IMO.
To let the cat out of the bag, I found a post on YouTube in which the original poster had written out the entire lyrics.
Which provided me with the missing text fragments to complete the translation that had also been doing a bee-in-the-bonnet aggravation to me.
Note: I had enough trouble finding rhymes that did not distort meaning too much or even completely. getting syllables right was impossible.

You have had enough "health warnings". You continue to read at your own risk.

I once knew a girl who was quite nice
she wasn’t thin, nor was she “twice”
she wasn’t short, nor was she tall
but made me bang my head to the wall

heaven help, she wears pleated skirts
oh, she wears pleated skirts
she wears pleated skirts, people
banging my head against the wall hurts

I told her
baby, please get rid of that
just makes you look like a bat
pleats do you not really grace
except for resembling your face

heaven help, she wears pleated skirts
oh, she wears pleated skirts
she wears pleated skirts, people
banging my head against the wall hurts

really tried everything I can
even booked a flight to Japan
bought her a kimono, hoping to mend her
when she burned it, I went on a bender

heaven help, she wears pleated skirts
oh, she wears pleated skirts
she wears pleated skirts, people
banging my head against the wall hurts

if you don’t take if off, we’ll have a fight
don’t tell me you also wear it at night
you won’t believe it, it sounds like a drama
at night she wears a pleated pyjama!

almost like pleated skirts
almost like pleated skirts
almost like pleated skirts, people
banging my head against the wall hurts

ouuu yeah

For those with sufficient language skills in German, I attach the YouTube link with the original 1975 performance (the one with the entire original text written out):






A P.S.: Krüger claims (on the LP sleeve) to have composed the melody himself, too. Baloney Slices! He stole at least from "Blue Suede Shoes" and "Tutti Frutti"!


----------



## Halasían

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Went for another amazing album on my commute this morning.



I saw them live in February 1974 where they played most of this album along with some other great ones. 4-channel sound in the Seattle Coliseum!

Been in a Doors mood the last day or so...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Halasían said:


> I saw them live in February 1974 where they played most of this album along with some other great ones. 4-channel sound in the Seattle Coliseum!
> 
> Been in a Doors mood the last day or so...



Jealous. Most of the bands that I consider my favorites (Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, etc.) are either no longer together or individuals from the bands are the only ones active so I try to see any older bands I can when they come around. Last year Yes came to Pittsburgh on their 50th anniversary tour. They were amazing. We're having a baby so I may not get to as many concerts this year but Leonard Skynard's coming on their farewell tour so I may try to go see them. I did see them once after a Pirates game a few years ago at least, it was just a short concert.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

A couple of cool cuts (not the one you immediately think of) off the soundtrack LP of one of the coolest of the cool shows of the late 50's-early 60's -- a cool era indeed:











I wasn't cool, myself, but I played along on tenor sax. . .at least alone in my bedroom, with this on, I was the personification of cool. 

And here's the theme music from another of the cool shows of the period:


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> A couple of cool cuts (not the one you immediately think of) off the soundtrack LP of one of the coolest of the cool shows of the late 50's-early 60's -- a cool era indeed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't cool, myself, but I played along on tenor sax. . .at least alone in my bedroom, with this on, I was the personification of cool.
> 
> And here's the theme music from another of the cool shows of the period:


Both shows were cancelled before my parents and I came to the US, but were probably still to be seen in syndicated re-runs, Not on my parents' must-see list, though.

Ah, Mancini played flute himself, that's why the Herbie Mann feeling in the first title.
And in the second, they took a cue from the group that to me epitomizes Cool Jazz, the coolest of them all, the Modern Jazz Quartet.
Milt Jackson's vibraphone is pretty much always awesome. Of course, I had already earlier heard Benny Goodman's sideman, that other, earlier vibes giant Lionel Hampton. Actually saw Hampton and his then band live in Nürnberg some time in the 80s together with my father. Being in his seventies then, Hampton had slowed down a bit, but still really good stuff.

R66: forget the theme song (nice ditty), that car!!!!! One of the old Corvettes, and must have been a model just before *THE* Corvette, the legendary Sting Ray, as the rear end definitely already is that of (apparently kept for) the Sting Ray. 😛🤪


----------



## Olorgando

OK, I've gone back to before I joined TTF on this thread (page 9), and have not found this song. The Temptations, with their greatest of greatests (and that's saying a lot!).
"Papa was a Rollin' Stone"
Whatever ... think I like this version best. (From my sneaking around YouTube days, perhaps, before I figured out linking …)


----------



## Olorgando

Olorgando said:


> A P.S.: Krüger claims (on the LP sleeve) to have composed the melody himself, too. Baloney Slices! He stole at least from "Blue Suede Shoes" and "Tutti Frutti"!


OK, so memory has become glacial! 
Check the suspected originals, what else?
Intro and refrain: that's definitely "a wop bop a loo bop bam boom", from Richard Pennyman's screamer "Tutti Frutti".
Other parts - yep, does sound very much like Presley's "Blue Suede Shoes" (erm? written by Carl Perkins!).

That said, 1950s R'n'R has an overlap in riffs to a degree never remotely reached (perhaps with one exception) in later decades (I own a seven-LP Elvis gem called "100 Super Rocks". with practically no "Colonel" Parker garbage on it). The only time popular music became more limited was in the (early?) 1980s three-chord Punk phase (I'm taking this statement on the authority of people who claim to be able to tell one chord from another, not from personal knowledge …) 😶

EDIT: "Twenty Flight Rock" might actually be the most promising of sources - but surprisingly, it was never covered by Elvis? (Original by Eddie Cochran)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Here's the young Lionel Hampton, with the Benny Goodman Quartet (Teddy Wilson and Gene Krupa being the other two) -- all of them going nuts:






It's a clip from "Hollywood Hotel", 1937 which also gave us the song that's been played at the Academy Awards ever since:






They must have a sense of humor -- either that, or they never listened to the words!  

Directed by Busby Berkeley, by the way.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Here's the young Lionel Hampton, with the Benny Goodman Quartet (Teddy Wilson and Gene Krupa being the other two) -- all of them going nuts:


The were *ALL,* all four of the quartet, pups then. All under 30. And never mind Hobbit-coming-of-age 33!



Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> It's a clip from "Hollywood Hotel", 1937 which also gave us the song that's been played at the Academy Awards ever since:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They must have a sense of humor -- either that, or they never listened to the words!
> Directed by Busby Berkeley, by the way.


"Hooray for Hollywood"?!? With 07 December having jut passed, I can't help thinking that the Japanese fleet had a target that needed bombing (from today's point of view, anyway) much more desperately than that bunch overaged battleships (to become nearly irrelevant in the coming war, anyway) in Hawaii. But fuel and range limitations ruled out that humanitarian mission.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Hollywood has given us some great movies, but is as subject to Sturgeon's Law as every other human endeavor!


----------



## rollinstoned

This Psychedelic masterpiece.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Hollywood has given us some great movies, but is as subject to Sturgeon's Law as every other human endeavor!


I Wikepdiad that! OK:
"Sturgeon's revelation (as expounded by Theodore Sturgeon), referred to as Sturgeon's law, is an adage cited as "ninety percent of everything is crap.""
Concerning Hollywood, I must confess that I do (occasionally) have a soft spot in my heart for hopeless optimists - maybe he didn't watch many Hollywood films … 90% is too low.
Preceding the Dunning–Kruger effect by several decades.
Combining the two, one might have a hypothesis why so much of the 90% as per Sturgeon still ends up as blockbusters …


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


>


_*Groan*_
Disco. One of those "needle in a haystack" genres for me! And the picture immediately made me think of one of the generic songs, Penny McLean's "Lady Bump".
Need to post a couple of those needles ...











And then a song from the Eurovision Song Contest (ESC), Germany's last winner, which smashed to former East Bloc's late-disco-droning.
Lena ain't an operatic singer, but this is *funk!*






Thinking of ESC was not good. Not disco, not Lena, but the Finnish answer to Kiss, I think. They had to get through one of two semifinals to the ESC, and mopped the floor with the competition there. Then they proceeded to mop the floor with the competition in the main event. Highest win in the history of the ESC. I mentioned Kiss. Sufficient health warning!






Gad, they make some of the Orcs in PJ's films look lacking prosthetics! Kiss just did makeup! How did Lordi ever play their instruments? But against the disco scourge I only thought *YO!!!!!*

ESC again. A female Serbian singer (singing in Serbian!). Found it. I think "dumpy" is the term the media executives (that pile of variable animal droppings) would have called her.

*But what a VOICE!!!!!*
Serbia won that year (otherwise I would have volunteered for a settlement of Mars … or something like that ...)









Marija Šerifović - Molitva (Serbia) 2007 Eurovision Song Contest


We are already counting down to the 2012 Eurovision Song Contest in Baku. We do that by looking back to recent editions of Europe's favorite TV show. This ti...




youtu.be





End of message!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Glad to be of service!


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Glad to be of service!


Hmph! My tinnitus will be sending you a rather "salty" PM very soon! (if it learns to type)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

A simple song, in two versions:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Another "classical" piece:






By Siegfried Wagner (son of Richard), who, though he composed 18 operas, and a number of other pieces, almost qualifies as an "unknown" composer. Unlike his father, he preferred to take fairy- and folktales as subjects, for the most part. Of possible Tolkien-related interest, his first opera, "Der Barenhauter" ("Bearskin") adapted a tale collected by the Grimms. I've not seen an influence on Beorn mentioned anywhere, as far as I recall, but he must have had a wife at some point -- otherwise, no Beornings. I wonder if Tolkien might have written a "Beauty and the Beast" tale, had he'd had time and inclination.

Siegfried's last opera, completed shortly before his death in 1930, contained criticism of the Nazis, and was suppressed by his family, especially by his widow, as it would have been an embarrassment for a woman whose goal was to become Mrs. Adolf Hitler.

The suppression extended to all of Siegfried's works, at least until her death in 1980; as a result, he has been effectively a forgotten composer. With very few exceptions, only in the last few decades have his works come to be revived and recorded, and those mostly by orchestras and conductors that, to put it charitably, are not of the first class. The selection above is an example, but here's a longer piece, by better performers:






Sorry for the long post here, but I find his music interesting. Here's hoping he'll become better-known in the future.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Ooh if we're doing classical, I was listening to my hometown symphony earlier today. This is one of my favorites!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

A favorite of mine, too! Written as "a composer's response to justified criticism" (allegedly his own words), it marked his "return to the fold" of official approbation, after the denunciations of 1936, yet the irony and bitterness is evident, particularly in the march.

The solo violin theme reminds me very much of another favorite piece, the First Violin Concerto, written a decade later, at the beginning of another period on the outs for the composer, and not performed until 1955, after Stalin's death. Here's the Passacaglia movement:






Kaler's tone could be considered a little light, or not biting enough, but in contrast to the interpretation by the work's first performer, Oistrakh, for whom it was composed, and which emphasizes the jagged, "modernist" aspects, Kaler brings out the lyrical qualities that I think argue for the work's place in the Neo-Romantic tradition of the 20th century -- like the Barber, which, BTW, I also love!

The image that came into my mind on first hearing this was of a bird soaring over a bombed-out city.


----------



## Olorgando

Sorry, guys. I'm definitely not in a classical mood today (but wouldn't what you're posting rather belong in the "romantic" drawer? Neither is a genre I can actually recognize …)

A really hard 'n' heavy rock riff from my earliest days of getting acquainted with popular music. Led Zeppelin. Whole Lotta Love. Heard LOUD (beginning of my tinnitus?)
Um. This live version ... a shorter-than-studio-album-version ... unusual


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Olorgando said:


> Sorry, guys. I'm definitely not in a classical mood today (but wouldn't what you're posting rather belong in the "romantic" drawer? Neither is a genre I can actually recognize …)
> 
> A really hard 'n' heavy rock riff from my earliest days of getting acquainted with popular music. Led Zeppelin. Whole Lotta Love. Heard LOUD (beginning of my tinnitus?)
> Um. This live version ... a shorter-than-studio-album-version ... unusual


Yeah. I bought their first two when they came out.

Then, a decade later, when it had all turned into bloated arena rock, this:


----------



## Starbrow

Somewhere I have a Star Wars Disco version on a 45.


----------



## Aldarion

No clue whether I posted them already, but whatever...


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Yeah. I bought their first two when they came out.
> Then, a decade later, when it had all turned into bloated arena rock, this:


Oh right, the three-chord rebellion.

I started late with Zeppelin (or actually anything pre about 1973/1974), so the only two or three albums I bought when they actually came out would be "Physical Graffiti" (1975, 6th) and "Presence" (1976, 7th); and the 1976 soundtrack "The song remains the same". So I have the first seven plus the soundtrack.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Aldarion said:


> No clue whether I posted them already, but whatever...


Yep-- 3 pages ago!


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Olorgando

Aldarion said:


> No clue whether I posted them already, but whatever...





Miguel said:


>


Okay, guys, after *THAT* HM one-two punch, even *I* could do with some classical music (or some Peter, Paul and Mary …) 
And I must confess that some of the "sects" in that confused tangle of criss-crossing influences that is HM just lose me.
My first reaction sometimes goes "oh _*droppings*_, I think my amp has just blown a fuse or something!".
Like Techno makes me grumble "not *another* construction site with heavy-duty jackhammers!"

But then I'm also probably quite guilty of sending some people to join Miguel "under a blankie" with some of my posts (Awks! my last one had *five* links!)


----------



## Aldarion

Olorgando said:


> Okay, guys, after *THAT* HM one-two punch, even *I* could do with some classical music (or some Peter, Paul and Mary …)



Ask and ye shall receive...


----------



## Halasían

Olorgando said:


> Sorry, guys. I'm definitely not in a classical mood today (but wouldn't what you're posting rather belong in the "romantic" drawer? Neither is a genre I can actually recognize …)
> 
> A really hard 'n' heavy rock riff from my earliest days of getting acquainted with popular music. Led Zeppelin. Whole Lotta Love. Heard LOUD (beginning of my tinnitus?)
> Um. This live version ... a shorter-than-studio-album-version ... unusual



A live version _shorter_ than the album version? I remember them live and they would medley bits of old LZ1 and Yardbirds songs into the middle where the jam was. upwaards beyond ten minutes.

I'm listening to The Yardbirds right now...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

A radio doc on the Brill Building era reminded me of some of the music, such as:











The great singer-songwriter Laura Nyro started out singing those songs in the NYC subways back then. In 1971, she recorded an album of them. Here's one:






Here's the doc podcast, if you're interested:








Studio 360 with Kurt Andersen - Jukebox heroes


Our latest New York Icons segment is about Midtown Manhattan’s Brill Building era, when songwriters like Carole King, Ellie Greenwich and Cynthia Weil churned out hit after hit for artists like The Shirelles, The Crystals and Little Eva. And producer Evan Chung investigates the strange story of...




podcasts.google.com


----------



## Aldarion

Best Christmas song ever:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

My wife and I have a tradition of watching our favorite Christmas movie, White Christmas, every year with a full breakfast. So right now I'm listening to this 😍


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Turkey for Christmas? Be careful.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Today I'm listening to this gorgeous vinyl of The Kinks I bought at a local record store last weekend. It's a four sided compilation album. Not really sure if it's a bootleg or not but is a German import so @Olorgando may be interested 😁.


https://imgur.com/a/MntVSEH


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Today I'm listening to this gorgeous vinyl of The Kinks I bought at a local record store last weekend. It's a four sided compilation album. Not really sure if it's a bootleg or not but is a German import so @Olorgando may be interested 😁.


I was interested enough in it perhaps forty years ago to buy it. I have the very two-disk vinyl thingy, "Pop Chronik", licensed by PYE Limited, England, with four additional pages inside with pictures and text (in German). 🤩


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> I was interested enough in it perhaps forty years ago to buy it. I have the very two-disk vinyl thingy, "Pop Chronik", licensed by PYE Limited, England, with four additional pages inside with pictures and text (in German). 🤩



That's pretty cool, that sounds like this is the exact same one. I forget that imgur may not work in Germany but this one's in German as well with four artwork pages inside it too.


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> That's pretty cool, that sounds like this is the exact same one. I forget that imgur may not work in Germany but this one's in German as well with four artwork pages inside it too.


Well, imgur allows a long enough peek at the picture then obscured by that annoying "value your privacy" message that I was sure it's identical, having dug my double LP out of the LP shelves directly to the left of where I peck away at my notebook keyboard. Amazing it is still (or again?) to be had on vinyl!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> Well, imgur allows a long enough peek at the picture then obscured by that annoying "value your privacy" message that I was sure it's identical, having dug my double LP out of the LP shelves directly to the left of where I peck away at my notebook keyboard. Amazing it is still (or again?) to be had on vinyl!



Mine is definitely old. It looks like it's probably from the 70s. The record shop I go to accepts trade-ins and also buys things off of eBay to re-sell and this one's price tag said eBay on it so I think that's where they got it. I've gotten several old/vintage albums there. My favorite one I think is my copy of Pink Floyd's A Saucerful of Secrets. It's from the first pressing in the U.S. and I paid a pretty penny for it but it was worth it to me 😍 . I also have a copy of the Dark Side of the Moon that includes two original posters and stickers that came with it in the 70's that I got there for a really good price. I really need to get these framed...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Nuts. Now you're just reminding me of all the stuff I lost to a roof collapse during the 2009 Snowmageddon. 😥


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> ... My favorite one I think is my copy of Pink Floyd's A Saucerful of Secrets. It's from the first pressing in the U.S. and I paid a pretty penny for it but it was worth it to me 😍 ...


Odd. Just checked my venerable Excel-file against PF's Wiki discography.
I have "Piper" with Sid Barret, then missing "Saucerful", then almost everything from "Ummagumma" to "Animals". Except that between "Atom Heart Mother" and "Meddle", I have an LP called "Relics" - ah, going to the dedicated discography side solves: their second compilation album ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Heard on a little radio as a boy, and never forgotten:


----------



## Olorgando

Two of my favorites of the "non-electric" set:

Carole King's "I feel the Earth Move" from her monster 1971 album "Tapestry"






Gordon Lightfoot ...
ouch, ouch, ouch!
Selecting just one song from Carole King's above monster album was bad enough.
Trying the same for Gordon Lightfoot's 1974 monster "Sundown" is just as bad. Reversing the order would be no help whatsoever.
I have the intro (not to say the entire song) of both albums running through my head … _*headbang!*_
"Seven Island Suite" ...






Two absolute giants …


----------



## Olorgando

Something from Germany, but as it is instrumental (by two awesome guitarists in duet) no translation problems:


----------



## Olorgando

Sent me searching for stuff by Flamenco virtuoso Paco De Lucia, unfortunately (one of the immortal trio of "Friday Night In San Francisco" with John McLaughlin and Al Di Meola) ...

There's this "best of" of his on You Tube … just under two hours (I've passed 22 33 minutes of uninterrupted listening, and may actually make it to then end (with the occasional pause)).
May be too much for listening through at one sitting (especially to aspiring guitarists not needing to be demoralized fatally), but awesome, awesome, awesome, awesome ...


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Halasían




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Neil Innes died today, so I've been listening to some old favorites, and discovering gems that I missed, from his decades of writing deceptively simple songs that somehow managed to simultaneously convey a sense of the absurd, deep meaning, and pathos.






A member of the legendary Bonzo Dog Band, writing many of their songs:





Later writing songs for, and touring with, Monty Python:





Still later, was Ron Nasty, in the Rutles:





And many more.













Neil Innes - How Sweet to be an Idiot


an excerpt from Innes Book of Records




youtu.be





Thanks for the music, and the laughs, Neil. You will be missed.









Neil Innes - Imitation Song by Ron Nasty of the Rutles


Ron Nasty of The Rutles has made one final solo song. Here's a short video of Ron singing it. For more information: www.innesbookofrecords.com




youtu.be


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

A couple more from the many Neil wrote for the Rutles:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Among other things, the "Shrek" animated series of four films has always amazed my with their selection of songs to include. In the first, an awesome rendition of Leonard Cohen's "Hallelujah". In "Shrek The Third", where the princesses including Fiona are about to attack a fortified town held by the baddies. The gate is being patrolled by a couple of "Evil Treebeards" (from early LoTR phases), and as a distraction, one of the princesses gives a "twinkle twinkle" vocalization which also happens to attract loads of birds, squirrels, bunnies and "Bambis" (even Walt Disney would have rejected this for his films in a "serious" scene as being too saccharine! 🤮)
But as I wrote, this was a distraction, and the two evil treebeards certainly had facial expressions in the "Ehwot?" total confusion territory.
Distraction princess suddenly gets a severely "not amused" facial expression, gives an "attack" gesture, at which all of those cute widdle animals turn into something out of a Stephen King nightmare - underlaid by the searing opening riff (Page's guitar and Plant's screaming voice) of Led Zeppelin's "Immigrant Song". Switching to other songs as the scene switches to other parts of the action. (erm … or not?)

But here's a 2007 remaster of that Led Zeppelin ...
HEY! I just found a "Shrek 3" rendition!!!






And now the 2007 remaster of the entire original song.


----------



## Inziladun




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> Among other things, the "Shrek" animated series of four films has always amazed my with their selection of songs to include. In the first, an awesome rendition of Leonard Cohen's "Hallelujah". In "Shrek The Third", where the princesses including Fiona are about to attack a fortified town held by the baddies. The gate is being patrolled by a couple of "Evil Treebeards" (from early LoTR phases), and as a distraction, one of the princesses gives a "twinkle twinkle" vocalization which also happens to attract loads of birds, squirrels, bunnies and "Bambis" (even Walt Disney would have rejected this for his films in a "serious" scene as being too saccharine! 🤮)
> But as I wrote, this was a distraction, and the two evil treebeards certainly had facial expressions in the "Ehwot?" total confusion territory.
> Distraction princess suddenly gets a severely "not amused" facial expression, gives an "attack" gesture, at which all of those cute widdle animals turn into something out of a Stephen King nightmare - underlaid by the searing opening riff (Page's guitar and Plant's screaming voice) of Led Zeppelin's "Immigrant Song". Switching to other songs as the scene switches to other parts of the action. (erm … or not?)
> 
> But here's a 2007 remaster of that Led Zeppelin ...
> HEY! I just found a "Shrek 3" rendition!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the 2007 remaster of the entire original song.



Have you seen the Guardians of the Galaxy movies? They have some awesome music in their soundtracks too.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Huh. And here all this time I thought it was


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I found this channel on YouTube that does modern songs as old style songs. They have quite a few gems .




This one's my favorite :




Black Parade as New Orleans marching band style song:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I just found one more lol


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I'd watched some of those before -- good stuff!

Just for that, I'm posting another by the late, great Neil Innes, skewering you-know-who, back in 1979:






My stomach started hurting at the last chorus.

Edit: Just realized I posted that on another forum. Oops. So here's another:


----------



## Olorgando

Inziladun said:


>


Nice. But it definitely doe not hold a candle to the (original?) Dionne Warwick version I remember. Bacharach, together with lyricist Hal David (vaguely something of an Elton John - Bernie Taupin pairing) composed a lot of their hits specifically for this amazing singer, to the profit in many ways of both.


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Have you seen the Guardians of the Galaxy movies? They have some awesome music in their soundtracks too.


No to the movies. As to the intros you posted … I found them … er … confusing? 😳


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I found this channel on YouTube that does modern songs as old style songs. They have quite a few gems .
> ...


Much more along the lines of my perhaps idiosyncratic taste - with one perhaps serious error:

Reminding me of Toto.
OK, here I go: HEALTH WARNINGS etc. (among other things, my being nutty for amp-shredding opening riffs). You've been warned - and I decided on the video version (a close call).


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

"I'm bored".






Nothing a little Seoul music can't cure:





Or Country Seoul:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

How about a little bit more of good ol' Country and Western, straight from the heartland?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Miguel




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

And of course, the classic!


----------



## Miguel

Nu Metal...What an era 😂


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

As Jim Morrison once said,

This is the end
Beautiful friend
This is the end
My only friend


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

My Friday commute is usually always Pink Floyd Friday and today's no different.


----------

